# The Spriter's Club Reborn



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

Edit: I was over this for a while and well am ashamed how I behaved :/

But yeah, that's it...


----------



## PichuK (Nov 30, 2008)

dear jesus it can't even stay dead for 10 minutes.

Reposting this, because some people missed it:


> Those 'other things' almost never happen.
> 
> Seriously, how hard is it to consider how much time/effort has gone into a sprite? Copy pasting sprites onto a background is not something that deserves praise to be shoved down someone's throat. Some thing goes with some actual sprites -- how hard is it to look at something, judge how much effort has gone into it, how it looks, and then give your opinions accordingly? How much thought does it really take?
> 
> ...


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

Well once again...

Edit: OK...see it now. Well, do you really want to delete it that much?


----------



## PichuK (Nov 30, 2008)

Depends if this ends up being as much of a train wreck as the last one.
it probably will

Giving it a chance, anyway.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

^ OK but if it is a train wreck I suppose I'd have to delete this one which someone else would probably make.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm just going to tackle that quote head on, despite most of the stuff not applying to me.



> Those 'other things' almost never happen.


So? The fact is that they still did happen.



> Seriously, how hard is it to consider how much time/effort has gone into a sprite? Copy pasting sprites onto a background is not something that deserves praise to be shoved down someone's throat. Some thing goes with some actual sprites -- how hard is it to look at something, judge how much effort has gone into it, how it looks, and then give your opinions accordingly? How much thought does it really take?


I never did that. I only praise when it is something worth praising.



> I mean, geez. "10/10 awesome now do mine" is not something that's going to help anyone improve. Ever.
> 
> Let's look at Terry's great work of scratching hyper beam art.
> It's a dot form the middle-size paintbrush.
> Come on. Are you serious? "That's actually really good!" How so? Tell me how, in any shape or form, do you thing this would be something that should be given serious praise?


Goes with what I previously stated. I made some comments just before the deletion of the old thread along the lines of "The hyper beam looks bland, and doesn't fit the Mystery Dungeon look." 



> Don't get me wrong here. I don't want to bash Terry, but some of you need to start thinking when you're Critting/Judging/Whatever-ing.


Again, thats what I do.



> At the same time, though, some certain people can stop making HUGE DRAMA over the thread being deleted (if it is). Honestly, it's a giant fuss over Terry. The whole thread. It's not like anyone gets any real critism from this thread, anyway, and most of the other conversation (as in, not about Terry) is people impatiently wanting their sprites rated by giving others a quick look and saying "That's great" and expecting to get something good in return.


Honestly, I wasn't making a big fuss over the thread being deleted. I just gave my thoughts on it and let the rest move on. Also, again, I never really did that.



> Short: It's a clone of the Spriter's Showcase with more drama and less advice.


I think someone missed the point: It is a *CLUB* about spriting. It is no different from any other club, besides the fact that we discuss spriting. It is general spriting discusion, along with people posting sprites either to show off or to ask for critizism. Thus, it had no real reason to be deleted. I'm just guessing Shining Eevee had gotten ashamed at remaking it after a few comments about how the only thing people do is praise.

So, with that over, let's get this thing back on track...







I decide to make a Batamon sprite (a batamon is a kirby-type creature) in the super star style a while ago. On the top are the original sprites for reference, and on the bottom are the super star sprites, with kirby being there again only for reference. Hammer Kirby is there because I used his pallete. The new sprite was entirely scratch. So, any comments or, dare I ask, critizism?

Also, how do I get transparency using Gimp. Since I obviously use paint, I would just like to use gimp for something useful, even if I'm not all hyped up about transparency.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 30, 2008)

@ superyoshi: The point of discussing sprites has already been covered by the Artist's Lounge, and the crits covered by the Showcase. So this club is technically useless.

As for the sprite, the angle is weird. The body seems to be pushing onto a mirror towards the observer yet the face is at an incline. Fix the shading. Also, Kirby's shoes aren't pointed; they're more along the lines of sneakers. Ratings are for losers with no life.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 30, 2008)

May I ask what exactly happened at the old thread? I was away yesterday, and I'm curious now.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 30, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> May I ask what exactly happened at the old thread? I was away yesterday, and I'm curious now.


Long story short: Involuntary Twitch made a post critizising Shining Eevee and some others for praising Terry's Mystery Dungeon sprites when they shouldn't have been praised.

Also, Grimdour, most of the clubs here are technically useless because the other boards cover just about all of the topics.


----------



## Shadowstar (Nov 30, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:
			
		

> Long story short: Involuntary Twitch made a post critizising Shining Eevee and some others for praising Terry's Mystery Dungeon sprites when they shouldn't have been praised.


They shouldn't be phrased, it's just grabbing a screenshot, putting little black circles for the shadows, and/or using the paint brush tool to make a hyperbeam/some other attack. Also, what did he say when I critisized the pallete thing? I wasn't here, I was asleep.

Anyway, I'm trying to figure out a way to splice Lucario with Absol, and it's turning out really well. Any succestions on how else I should splice it to make it more splicey? It's Lucario base with Absol legs/feet, tail, and of course it's D/P sprites. Absol colors. I still have to recolor the outlines, but suggestions just the same.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 30, 2008)

Shadowstar said:


> They shouldn't be phrased, it's just grabbing a screenshot, putting little black circles for the shadows, and/or using the paint brush tool to make a hyperbeam/some other attack. Also, what did he say when I critisized the pallete thing? I wasn't here, I was asleep.


That's exactly what I said. -_-;



> Anyway, I'm trying to figure out a way to splice Lucario with Absol, and it's turning out really well. Any succestions on how else I should splice it to make it more splicey? It's Lucario base with Absol legs/feet, tail, and of course it's D/P sprites. Absol colors. I still have to recolor the outlines, but suggestions just the same.


Well, so far it sounds like you are doing good. I wouldn't add anything from Absol's head do to it being a little harder to work with if you are using D/P sprites and possibly even the Platinum sprites, but if you can, try to add the mane/hair thing Absol has.



> As for the sprite, the angle is weird. The body seems to be pushing onto a mirror towards the observer yet the face is at an incline. Fix the shading. Also, Kirby's shoes aren't pointed; they're more along the lines of sneakers. Ratings are for losers with no life.


The sprite I made was the Batamon, which you are right about not having pointed shoes, but at least they aren't needle sharp. The shading is fine for a SUper Star sprite, at least as far as I can tell. The reason the face is like that is so it would fit with the rest of the sprite. I had to translate the sprite into the Super Star style because KSS and KD3 had totally different sprite styles, which is why the sprite is scratched.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 30, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> The sprite I made was the Batamon, which you are right about not having pointed shoes, but at least they aren't needle sharp. The shading is fine for a SUper Star sprite, at least as far as I can tell. The reason the face is like that is so it would fit with the rest of the sprite. I had to translate the sprite into the Super Star style because KSS and KD3 had totally different sprite styles, which is why the sprite is scratched.


I know. You're doing it wrong. A general rule in any type of humanoid drawing is that the face must always follow the body. Yours doesn't. The reason I said to fix the shading was because it seemed to fall flat. Also, the eyes are too fat. They seem to be facing the viewer instead of its front where the body is supposed to point.

Plus the Batamon's shape is somewhat distorted. Look at your base and see that it's almost a circle while yours is spherical, sort of like an egg. Make it more rounded.


----------



## S. E. (Nov 30, 2008)

No, superyoshi, that is NOT what happened. Read my sig, I quoted my last post just in case of something like this.

As a side note, I ain't joinin.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 1, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Long story short: Involuntary Twitch made a post critizising Shining Eevee and some others for praising Terry's Mystery Dungeon sprites when they shouldn't have been praised.


I didn't do what you think. I used the Pencil tool.

On topic:

Start the Pika-Dex!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

^ Diagla's tail on Pikachu looks like a strange spike coming out of it's body. Garchomps things are OK. Garchomp's feet doesn't really fit and is way to big for Pikachu.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 1, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> I didn't do what you think. I used the Pencil tool.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> Start the Pika-Dex!


No wonder you're doing it wrong everytime.

Retain the outlines. Use the normal selection tool instead of the freeform. Use a program that zooms in at 16x. Recolor using a palette. Don't use Youtube to show your sprites; save it and upload. Fix outlines. DON'T USE PAINT FOR THE LOVE OF PICKLES.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 1, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> DON'T USE PAINT FOR THE LOVE OF PICKLES.


I use paint to make my sprites, and they turn out just fine. He needs to work on his spriting skills, not change programs.


----------



## Flora (Dec 1, 2008)

^ Same here.  If you know how to work it, it's totally fine.

Besides, I tried something else (Paint Shop Pro, maybe?), but the trasparency made it annoying.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 1, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> DON'T USE PAINT FOR THE LOVE OF PICKLES.


What's wrong with paint? I use paint, and my sprites turn out ok.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 1, 2008)

Paint:

-Lack of palettes (mostly bright and annoying colors)
-No proper zoom (8x is the strongest you get)
-Opening separate images is a pain
-It takes over an hour to recolor; some programs can just replace the color scheme in a few seconds' time.
-Too basic; it's like using fire when you have an oven behind you. There's a lot of programs which cater to the pixel artist quite well.


----------



## Flora (Dec 1, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Paint:
> 
> -Lack of palettes (mostly bright and annoying colors)
> *Which is why we either create our own or use some from another Pokemon.*
> ...


(Crappy) reasoning contained inside quotes.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 1, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Paint:
> 
> -Lack of palettes (mostly bright and annoying colors)
> -No proper zoom (8x is the strongest you get)
> ...


Lack of Palettes: Create your own, or borrow from another pokemon. You are given the ability to define what colors you want by going to "Edit Colors" and then "Define Custom Colors". Its much more effective than having a pre-made palette.

No proper zoom: I work just fine with 400% magnification. Do you really need such a high level of zoom?

Opening Seperate images: Okay, I'll give you this one. I, however, have one file where I do all of my work, and then I save the sprites on their own, seperate files. Saves a little bit of space, plus all you have to do is copy paste the sprites you need from resources online, like PE2K's.

Recoloring: Eraser trick would like to have a word with you.

Too Basic: That's the best part about it! Sure, its not Photoshop, but I tend to work better when doing most of the work myself. Also, its a little more satisfying when you have to work things out rather than use tools someone else made to help work on the sprite you are making. Besides that, I couldn't get Gimp to work for me and this is the only thing I have acess to.

EDIT: Well, when I mentioned a program, I meant the tools that do the work rather than the actually image programs. Guess I'll change it.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Dec 1, 2008)

To Terry: Get out.

Now back to our show!

I use Paint. o_o I mean, I guess I could use Adobe Photoshop Elements or whatever, but... well, all the things that you're criticizing, they're simply a matter of convenience. Limited pallette? Whatever; I just customize all my pallettes anyway and draw them on the canvas, using the eyedropper when I want to use it. Plus, I find Paint's eyedropper handy: it changes to the tool you were using previously after picking up a color, eliminating the need to go alll they way back to the sidebar to get it. Yes, I know I'm stretching, but...

Paint has ReMask (although it doesn't work 100% of the time, which irks me to no end). It also can paint with three colors at the same time: Left click, right click, and control+right click (amazing secret is amazing).

What irks me is its inability to save as a high-quality jpeg or gif or save transparency, but I have Windows Photo Editor (which also came with my computer) for that.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyways I hate pickles. Sorry pickles, but I don't like you and I like Paint too much.

Hmm, so Twitch uses Paint too. See, proof enough that you don't need some fancy program to work with!

...I sound like an old man, don't I?


----------



## PichuK (Dec 2, 2008)

-Lack of palettes (mostly bright and annoying colors)
You do realize that you can make custom palettes -- just as many as Photoshop ect

-No proper zoom (8x is the strongest you get)
You can get x10, and, besides, do you ever honestly need more than 8x zoom?

-Opening separate images is a pain
Granted

-It takes over an hour to recolor; some programs can just replace the color scheme in a few seconds' time.
Are we talking about spriting or not? It takes me about 15 freaking seconds to recolour.

-Too basic; it's like using fire when you have an oven behind you. There's a lot of programs which cater to the pixel artist quite well.
Yes -- but paint is the easiest to learn and understand. Get your facts straight -- the only thing that makes paint severely inferior to other programs is lack of transparency, saving files, and lack of layers.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 2, 2008)

PichuK said:


> -Too basic; it's like using fire when you have an oven behind you. There's a lot of programs which cater to the pixel artist quite well.
> Yes -- but paint is the easiest to learn and understand. Get your facts straight -- the only thing that makes paint severely inferior to other programs is lack of transparency, saving files, and lack of layers.


And mostly everyone has Paint and at school it would usually be taught rather than Photoshop or GIMP etc.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 2, 2008)

Actually I'm learning Photoshop at school right now in my Computer Arts class. I like it, but I would definatly get confused trying to use it for spriting. Gimp hates me, so I'm sticking with paint. Besides that, I don't have Photoshop.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 2, 2008)

I would reccomend Paint.Net, it's the highest version of the normal Paint program that comes with most PCs. Also it's totally free to download at the Paint.Net website and is great for spriting.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 3, 2008)

^ I'll think about it...I'm not allowed to download to much stuff...


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 3, 2008)

^I'll download it!

And no, I won't get out of this shop.

And crit on my avvie? (It's pencil tooled, so SHUT UP if you think it's not. I'll give evidence.)


----------



## Zeph (Dec 3, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> I'll give evidence.


How, exactly? Just wondering.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyway if it is pencil tooled it is very small and the smaller the sprite, the easier to scratch.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 4, 2008)

*gives ES a cookie* You got it right. And:





Gengar Pallete! Use it freely with credit!


----------



## Shadowstar (Dec 4, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> *gives ES a cookie* You got it right. And:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm* If I've said it once, I've said it a thousand times over in my head.

*takes deep breath* Why would we have to accually use that if we can very well make our own pallettes and really use the eye dropper tool in general? We can get a gengar sprite anywhere and pull the colors from that to recolor so why would we want to use it in the first place if we could make our own in probroly fifteen seconds? Are you basicly saying that if we use any gengar pallett it's copywrited to you? I don't think so.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, it is VERY easy to make pallettes. It would make sense if not everyone could do that easily but almost every single person on the TCOD would have paint. 

Eye Dropper = You don't need to do this because it is simply easy.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh. And:


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 5, 2008)

^ It is strangely morphed together. The tail thing seems to come out of the Pokeball's right side instead of behind it.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 6, 2008)

I designed it like that.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 6, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> I designed it like that.


Well, it looks strange like that. Redoing the outline on the pokeball may make it better looking.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah morphing Pokeballs isn't quite the same as morphing Pokemon.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 7, 2008)

*sigh*
And:





Fuegomo!


----------



## Shadowstar (Dec 7, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> *sigh*
> And:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to tear this apart using critisism!

Okay, I admit, it's better than your normal stuff, but not much. The shading is a bit off, fix that by moving it to where it's sopposed to be. The outlines are one solid color, that's a no. You have to use different shades in it. Also, the lines on what I assume is the teeth aren't colored at all, another no. It also looks like you used a default paint color for the eyes, and really for the whole thing. Use costom colors next time.^^


----------



## Peegeray (Dec 7, 2008)

Shadowstar said:


> I'm going to tear this apart using critisism!
> 
> Okay, I admit, it's better than your normal stuff, but not much. The shading is a bit off, fix that by moving it to where it's sopposed to be. The outlines are one solid color, that's a no. You have to use different shades in it. Also, the lines on what I assume is the teeth aren't colored at all, another no. It also looks like you used a default paint color for the eyes, and really for the whole thing. Use costom colors next time.^^


yeah. you totally tore it apart!

anyway, seriously terry, what are you thinking submitting this into a fan game? the outline is almost non-existent, the light source is all over the place, and i can't even tell what this thing is supposed to be. what is this pokemon meant to represent? an orange blob? you should look at other people's examples of fakes before you make them yourself, maybe it could help you


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 7, 2008)

It is Fire/Poison. And I never use default colours. I only did when I began spriting.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 7, 2008)

Simple, don't use colours that are close to Default then.


----------



## Flora (Dec 8, 2008)

Er...I already posted this in the Showcase, but I still wanna post it here. ^^

Attempted to disguise Madam Picnicker as this adorable midget.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

^ Aww it's wonderfully cute~

I don't really have anything to crit because it's basically a recolour with maybe a few scratch changes that I can't see.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 8, 2008)

New scratch!


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 8, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> New scratch!


Why is the shading all odd? The red part has the highlights in the middle, which makes no sense.

Also, I don't know what it is supposed to be based off. Which isn't a bad thing, but I can't tell what type it is either.

And the outline is blocky.

Other than that, its not bad.

Urg, I need to start scratching again.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 8, 2008)

^It was based off a rock I saw once. I just gave it colour.
And I tried my best to make it bright. Must've failed.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 8, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> ^It was based off a rock I saw once. I just gave it colour.
> And I tried my best to make it bright. Must've failed.


What, a geode? Ok then...maybe the pokemon should look like it is coming out of the rock, rather than seeming in the middle of it. But hey.

Well, I don't know how you could have made it brighter, but the shading still needs to face in one direction. *shrugs* Like I have said, its not bad, anyway.

Ok, now can someone tell me if there is anything wrong with this?. To be honest, I am quite proud of it.

And those lumps on the legs are dirt things, like with diglett. Hm, now that I look at it, it looks odd.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

The tail is strange and wonky. I can't tell what is what on the tail.

The nose is somewhat lopsided.

The front legs are OK but a little too straight but maybe that's just me.

It is quite good but the tail needs work.


----------



## Flora (Dec 9, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> ^ Aww it's wonderfully cute~
> 
> I don't really have anything to crit because it's basically a recolour with maybe a few scratch changes that I can't see.


It is kinda hard to see that heart...Though I think it's supposed to be bigger.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 9, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> New scratch!


Again, what is this?

It's a cross-section of a blob with a larva in it through a microscope. Yaay. Outlines are missing, colors are too bright, and the lighting is everywhere and nowhere all at once. Yet you scratched. That's a good thing. Just don't take big leaps without perfecting the basics.

I didn't start scratching until recently, and I've been spriting for years now, ever since Ruby/Sapphire was released. You need skill at based spriting before you play with the big boys and girls.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, since this is a Spriter's Club, maybe we should discuss various topics related to spriting other than what programs to use and stuff like that. Grimdour's post got me thinking about how I got into spriting, so maybe we can discuss this first?

Well, perhaps I would never have started out spriting had it not been for the existence of Missingno. My curiosity with the glitch, which has, for the most part, been sastified a long time ago, caused me to go to TRsRockin and read up on the glitch. Missingno. wasn't the only thing on the site, and soon I found Rose's sprite contests. After looking at them, I figured I could do it, but I couldn't because Paint was apparently no where to be found. Eventually I decided to search the computer for Paint, and I started my first few sprites: A devamped Marill and the 3rd gen Azumarill spliced with parts of Chatot. I started spriting more and more, read a few tutorials here and there, but mostly was self-taught. And here I am now, talking about sprites with other people.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 10, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> The tail is strange and wonky. I can't tell what is what on the tail.


It was supposed to be based of both a pig's tail, and a vine. Maybe I should just remove it...



> The nose is somewhat lopsided.


Since it was facing that way...I thought the nose would face that way. I guess I was wrong.



> The front legs are OK but a little too straight but maybe that's just me.


That's a problem I always have with legs, it seems. *ponders*



> It is quite good but the tail needs work.


Thank you. ^^


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

What got me into spriting? The Sprites and Pixel Art on TCOD. Particularly Shining Eevee :D


----------



## PichuK (Dec 10, 2008)

What got me into spriting...?
Uhhh...
Probably after seeing some of Diggeh, Furii, Xikaze and Butterfree's sprites ages ago, and I wanted to be able to do stuff like that.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 10, 2008)

I started after a few people on MH held a contest and I asked how I can join. I think my first one was Blaziken/Charizard. It was badly done, too. My first proper one was Mewtwo-Deoxys, which I think I still have in my files somewhere.


----------



## Shadowstar (Dec 10, 2008)

I got into spriting after seeing Butterfree's sprites and I wanted to do stuff like that... :D

My first sprite was Dialga and Palkia mixes. Both ways, Dalkia and Pialga. *shoooootttt*

Not good.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

My first sprite was a recolour of Gardevoir. It was OK but it was a recolour which are easy.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 11, 2008)

My first sprite was a 'revamp' of Magmar. I'm using the term revamp extremely loosely here.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

A recolour of Magmar? 

I must get into a spriting mood after getting an egg.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 11, 2008)

Um... well, I made these two (frankly terrible) sprites for a fake game, but I did those when I was about 10 anyway and they could hardly be counted as sprites. I'll see if i can find them...

Other than those, Bulbatwig was my first.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

^ Ahahaha! Awesome wonky head :D


----------



## Zeph (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah... I've always imagined it saying something like 'O HAI :D'


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah makes sense :D


----------



## Peegeray (Dec 11, 2008)

i got into spriting at the end of 2003 when i saw some people on pokemon crater make animations and splices with sprites. i saw a tutorial on how to make a sprite and i made a suicune/pikachu splice lol
i wonder if i can find it anywhere... it wasn't /that/ bad for a first sprite really
edit: woah i found it


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

^ Well I don't suppose it was bad for a first splice...I think mine was an Espeon/Pikachu.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 11, 2008)

My first, second and latest of the "series". That's about 6ish year gap. Any improvements?


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 11, 2008)

Certainly. The first one was okay, but the second dropped in quality. But the third one is easily the best of the three, and is a great splice overall, but some fixes to the shading could be made.


----------



## Peegeray (Dec 11, 2008)

i thought it was a cool idea, so i made an improvement just now :)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 11, 2008)

Peegeray said:


> i thought it was a cool idea, so i made an improvement just now :)


That is one of the cutest splices I've ever seen here. Well done.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, I haven't sprited in forever. I decided to update the comic, located here.
New issue:






On the topic of first sprites, I believe this is my first.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

I bit of mew's mouth outline is cut off.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, spriting wasn't exactly my forte back then.^-^'


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

No one was good when they started. They just all got better but some got better quicker than others :|


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh topic





I didn't know about limited GIF pallettes back then. xD; Anyway I made this sprite along with a friend of mine. This was either just before or shortly after I joined MHF (so I was in fourth/fifth grade), and I was inspired by Mewkitty's sprites and I wanted to try it too.

They weren't all as good though. xD In fact, they quickly got worse:






And beta Zephyr! This was her first incarnation. xD





...those were the days...

Anyway, once I had about 30 of these, I posted a small gallery topic at MHF. The general response was "don't quit your day job," but I wasn't deterred. We moved houses for a little while and I lost internet access, but during that time I practiced relentlessly, and when I returned I was able to open up a sprite shop, which quickly became quite popular. :3 And then I joined PC, and then I joined PMF, and the rest is history~


----------



## Peegeray (Dec 13, 2008)

i was also inspired by mewkitty to sprite, i even made a sprite of one of her fake pikachus, haha D:





 oh god there it is
i found my ancient photobucket, with some of my old sprites in





















god, they were all bitmap images too. IT BURNS


----------



## PichuK (Dec 13, 2008)

mightaswell post some old pics x_x
http://i35.tinypic.com/eb23xh.png
ahaha wow I was really bad >_<






Original PichuK






Wow, I was REALLY bad


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 13, 2008)

I've got the original RainbowRayquaza here:





And the latest one:





Not that much difference I guess.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 13, 2008)

Right, new topic;

Scratching tips? I sort of need to refine my "1337 5k1||Z".


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Dec 14, 2008)

Practice practice practice practice pra--

There's really no two ways about it. Practice, look at other spriters' work, practice some more, practice drawing by hand, submit your sprites for crit and then edit them, and practice some more.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's a Weedil disguised as a Wurmple.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 14, 2008)

ゼニガメ26;208753 said:
			
		

> Here's a Weedil disguised as a Wurmple.


Good, but it's a simple recolor. There's not really anything to correct.

Anyway, this is why Gold/Silver/Crystal was the most awesome era for spriters.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 14, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> Well, since this is a Spriter's Club, maybe we should discuss various topics related to spriting other than what programs to use and stuff like that. Grimdour's post got me thinking about how I got into spriting, so maybe we can discuss this first?


Hm, I just remember looking at sprites here, and wishing I could be as good as everyone else.

My first sprite? An eevee "recolour". Ms paint bright green, no shading, no recoloured outlines. I think Dad has it stored on his main hard disk drive, but it was so crap... *laughs at how stupid she was*


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 15, 2008)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Good, but it's a simple recolor. There's not really anything to correct.
> 
> Anyway, this is why Gold/Silver/Crystal was the most awesome era for spriters.


Yes, G/S/C was THE best. 

It is plain awesome :D

Wow, the perfect everything ^_^


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 15, 2008)

First revamp.


----------



## Peegeray (Dec 15, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> First revamp.


ok, not bad for your first one but i just looks like you've replaced the colours in the sprite using the eraser trick
to make your revamps look better, you should aim to shade in the same style as the official sprite. that means replacing the shading in the sprite


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 15, 2008)

That's in there. I'll try another.





I know something went wrong on the hand...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 15, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> That's in there. I'll try another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hand is somewhat big and well...sticking to the head. The shading seems strange and just everywhere.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 17, 2008)

^Just what a revamp is...^
I have a sprite to show, but I'll hold 'til tommorrow.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 17, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> ^Just what a revamp is...^


...No, a revamp is making a sprite look like it's from a later generation than it actually is, by changing the shading to allow more colours, recolouring it, and making it look like the newer sprites by scratch edits.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 17, 2008)

I usually don't add scratch edits, but for nicer looking revamps that is needed.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 17, 2008)

^Unless the original sprite is good.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 17, 2008)

I got into spriting shortly after joining TCOD -- 2003 dec -- and got back out after I realized that gee, most of what people do while spriting requires _no skill or talent or effort_.  Scratch spriting's the only type of spriting that's at all worthwhile.  Tracing or hitting filters a few times should not be the key to internet fame.


agreed @ sprites requiring edits if you're changing spriting style.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Dec 17, 2008)

surskitty said:


> I got into spriting shortly after joining TCOD -- 2003 dec -- and got back out after I realized that gee, most of what people do while spriting requires _no skill or talent or effort_.  Scratch spriting's the only type of spriting that's at all worthwhile.  Tracing or hitting filters a few times should not be the key to internet fame.


*high five*

shes a mod guys u should listen to her b/c thats what ive ben trying 2 tell u dis whole time.

I don't blame you for being turned off of it. :/ Ultimately it's just an I-do-it-because-it's-popular thing. Unless you do something special and compelling with it, like scratch spriting or working for a fangame, it's really... not worth much at all. o_o


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 18, 2008)

I actually do it because, well yes, maybe because of the popularity, but because I saw sprites and contests and wanted to do it. Besides that, my drawings are usually terrible, though I have been improving on them. But for now, I'll stick to spriting and post any drawings, which are usually Kirby-related since thats the only thing I CAN draw, at a Kirby website.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 18, 2008)

Are you defining 'spriting' as drawing pixel art or as tracing/editing/hitting-filters?


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 18, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Are you defining 'spriting' as drawing pixel art or as tracing/editing/hitting-filters?


Well, a little of both, minus the filters since that isn't spriting. I mainly splice, although recently I have devamped, revamped, re-typed and re-typed revamps. I do scratch sometimes, and have done a couple of pixel-overs. The closest to an overshade I have done was when I was trying to make a 3Dish Porygon. I try to broaden the various ways I sprite. The only ones I absolutly refuse to do are Infernos and Ipods, the former because, other than splicing, it seems to be the one thing people do the most, and the latter because they require no skill what-so-ever.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 18, 2008)

I count 'hitting filters' as things you _could_ do that way, even if you didn't.  Hello, recolours~~

Splicing's mostly tracing; [rd]evamps are tracing and editing; retypes are filters, tracing, and editing.


Broaden your spriting by _not editing things_.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 18, 2008)

surskitty said:


> I count 'hitting filters' as things you _could_ do that way, even if you didn't.  Hello, recolours~~
> 
> Splicing's mostly tracing; [rd]evamps are tracing and editing; retypes are filters, tracing, and editing.
> 
> ...


Filters are _not_ recoloring the sprite, if you are talking about Photoshop.

What exactly is tracing? Again, filters don't recolor sprites, I'm not sure about tracing, and the editing are both scratch AND splices.

I have already said that I scratch, though I'm not too good at it. I also have done pixel overs. I don't see how you think I'm just making very simple edits.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 18, 2008)

It depends on the filter.  I've never used Photoshop, but GIMP has things like Colour Balance and Colourise and quite a few other things that can be quite useful but don't actually require effort and should not be treated like they do.  I know quite a few recolours are more complicated than that, but they can usually be done by just altering the active selection and using a few filters.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  This requires little-to-no pixel by pixel editing.  It's three layers, two of which are set to 'hue' and one that had colourise -> some type of green done to it.  None of this requires any effort or skill and yet people do this type of thing and throw giant hissyfits when someone else decides to use this in their signatures or something.  


Scratch spriting should not need a separate label simply because it's someone actually drawing rather than either editing a few images and tracing/redrawing bits or changing the colour on a few pixels.  A lot of the typical editing is sometimes difficult and time-consuming, but that doesn't change that it's pretty pointless.  At least if you're actually drawing something instead, you can say "I made this" and not look like you're just trying to profit off of other people's stuff.  The lines are blurred after really, really heavy edits where very little of the original remains, but by that point, why are you even using a base?

No one ever credits the teams who actually drew the bases, after all.


btw I'm assuming "I have already said that I scratch, though I'm too good at it." is a typo :3


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 19, 2008)

Um, yes that would be a typo. Thanks for pointing it out.

Ah, I see what you mean about the filters. I haven't ever gotten GIMP to work for me and I don't have Photoshop, so I wouldn't know too much about them.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 21, 2008)

Crit?


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 21, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> Crit?


There needs to be shading on the tail around where it is covered by the staryu part.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 21, 2008)

Further more, it is kinda hard to imagine a tail being at that angle in comparison to Staryu's body.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 21, 2008)

It connects at the back of Staryu.





Crit?


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 21, 2008)

Terry. T. said:


> It connects at the back of Staryu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all...what is it supposed to be?

Second, it looks a bit...odd. Is it standing up? I think so...

Also, one arm is longer than the other, which looks odder.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 22, 2008)

^It's good. It'd suit a scratch.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 22, 2008)

Nix the two pixels of outline above the base of the tail were it goes back into the body.  That indentation looks weird.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 22, 2008)

> It connects at the back of Staryu.


I don't think you understand. It is obvious that it connects to Staryu's back, but the angle it comes out at looks weird and unbelievable.

...I have to work on Grimdour's sprites now.


----------



## Terry. T. (Dec 29, 2008)

oh.
I must do another sporite.


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi. About this thread, what do you do in the spriters club?

I do anything, but I really like to scratch.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 30, 2008)

We, uh...sprite and stuff. Talk about spriting related things, such as tutorials, and comment on each other's sprites. I'm sure there is somebody here that can explain this better than me.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 1, 2009)

A New Year Gift
More from Pikachu
Did I post this?


----------



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Jan 1, 2009)

Cool. How did you record your computer screen? That is awesome.

I especially liked the Luxray-Wismur.

Do you have to be let in to this club?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 1, 2009)

No, you don't.

Anyone make some random sprites that don't fit in with an actual "type" of sprite? I do. I'll edit 'em in later when I complete find them.
EDITLY EDIT:


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 2, 2009)

^ Ha ha Funny. Original, haven't seen it done before.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 2, 2009)

Great sprites, Blastoise. There are a few green pixels on the Ultra Gloom that don't belong there. Its kinda hard to see them, but are still noticable if you look closely enough.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the pose, but I had to scratch a stabilizer.
EDIT:
The cast:



Crit?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 2, 2009)

Terry: This is a pretty solid splice, although I can see some problems with the anatomy; For one, the ear closest to us seems to be quite a bit longer than the other ear. Also, the horn on the splices', erm, _front_ should be higher up, on its chest. Other than that, I like it, although you could have put more Lucario parts on, like the tail or the mask design.

EDIT: Thanks for the crit, SY888. I think I fixed it now.





Did I?


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 3, 2009)

Right.





Find Tentacool.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 3, 2009)

Tentacool's Tentacle coming from the back of it's left leg.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 3, 2009)

The tail.
Find Drapion.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 3, 2009)

But it's coming from the back of the left leg.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm guessing the very top of the head. And...why are we doing this, exactly?


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 3, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> I'm guessing the very top of the head. And...why are we doing this, exactly?


Because Mr T (Terry) told us to.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 4, 2009)

Find the Platinum sprite ghost on it.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 4, 2009)

The fog.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 7, 2009)

^Yeah.
And from YouTube, I present...





=D


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 7, 2009)

^ It's actually quite good.

The ear on our left is leaning the wrong way however.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 7, 2009)

That was done on purpose.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 7, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> That was done on purpose.


May I ask why? Splices are supposed to look believable.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah...Why?

Ehh...I don't really seem to sprite much...I just crit...both of which I suck at.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 9, 2009)

Scratches and Lighning Pokémon=HARD.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 9, 2009)

Good thing that's not scratch, then.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 10, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> Scratches and Lighning Pokémon=HARD.


Right...you expect people to believe you scratched that?!?!

You know spriters are usually familiar with the Pokemon sprites...even normal Pokemon players with the correct game would know. I need say no more.

Unless I have mistaken you and you were saying electric Pokemon were hard to scratch...ehh, not much chance.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 10, 2009)

The line bits were Electivire's but I did a connection scratch. I scratched the shading (a bit)


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 11, 2009)

What about Leafeon and possibly(not too sure) Jolteon? Do you claim you only used Electivire?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 11, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> The line bits were Electivire's but I did a connection scratch. I scratched the shading (a bit)


That's easy. You just need a concept of light and depth perception.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 13, 2009)

I did scratch more, just you've not found it yet.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 13, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> I did scratch more, just you've not found it yet.


Ok, so where is it scratched?


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 14, 2009)

Why tell? Guess for now.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 14, 2009)

Look, its imposible to tell, ok? Why don't you give us the answer already so we can end this game?


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 15, 2009)

^OK, some of the patterning.

And more from the PikaDex!
Cute
Water


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 15, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> ^OK, some of the patterning.


That's not too hard to scratch if you have the pokemon with the pattern there for reference, and if you keep an eye on the shading.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 15, 2009)

Weren't we over this?
By the way, I need PikaDex crit. The Darkachu's uploading now.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes. But hey, scratching isn't that hard if you learn to mimic styles, or make your own.

And, if the pikadex where in picture form, rather than made on a movie with music, I'd watch em more. From what I have seen there is not much to say.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 15, 2009)

^I deleted that.
Wahey, the Dark version (the worst)


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm guessing we are not uploading it as a picture file? I hate skipping through the film just to see the sprite...and I can't then zoom in on it to check for errors. 

Anyway, I can't really crit it, but I noticed that you copy flipped the tail. Bad idea. And isn't the star supposed to be in front of the ears?


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 16, 2009)

No. No copyflipping done.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 16, 2009)

I now see. I'm sorry for that assumption.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 16, 2009)

^Right. I need to upload another PikaDex video.


----------



## surskitty (Jan 16, 2009)

Why the fuck are you posting videos rather than images?


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 16, 2009)

surskitty said:


> Why the fuck are you posting videos rather than images?


That's what I have been asking, but he won't answer me. I guess its to prove he made them or something.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 17, 2009)

Why would we doubt that he made them?


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Have I properly saved them? Maybe not.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=v-zAEBqFvyY
A set of recolours.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 17, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Why would we doubt that he made them?


I don't know. ._. Its the only reason I could think of though.


Terry. T. said:


> Have I properly saved them? Maybe not.


I don't know what you are trying to say here.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, please. End of.





Cool.





Bad.





-ISH.





Yummy!


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 17, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> Oh, please. End of.


End of what? I really don't get what you are saying half the time.


Ice one: The tail and feathers on the head don't look properly attached.

Dark one: The star looks like it is floating over pikadark's head.

Water one: looks really cluttered. One of the arms look like they are coming out of the pikachu's chest.

Brown one: Just a recolour. Not much to say.

I can't crit right today...I'm not feeling too well. But these are the things that bothered me most.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 17, 2009)

Uhh...end of what?

Please read what you wrote to yourself and think if you were someone else, would you be able to understand it(doubt it).

And not everyone knows what's going on in your mind so you need to type it down.


----------



## Peegeray (Jan 18, 2009)

terry what's the point of ignoring everyone all the bloody time
no wonder someone made an account called 'Terry T is gay'
also the splices and recolours you have made are incredibly simple, do something else.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 18, 2009)

It's sad that I never got to see the account 'Terry T is gay'.

Maybe it was deleted?


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 18, 2009)

^Banned. Now I will leave. Maybe.
On-topic:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=v-zAEBqFvyY
3 quick recolours.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 18, 2009)

...wait, you plan to leave because one person made a flame account?


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 18, 2009)

Urm....no? I think he is just leaving the discussion.

And I totally am so lazy. I have a sprite contest reservation on another forum that I need to make an entry for and I need to work on Grimdour's devamps. I do have tomorrow off, so hopefully I'll get some of them done today and tomorrow.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah but his usertitle says he might leave...and his signature.



			
				Terry.T.'s signature said:
			
		

> YES, I MIGHT BE LEAVING. BLAME THE SPAMMERS THAT COME TO TCOD.


Not really spammers...


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 19, 2009)

There's more than one, you know, 3...


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 20, 2009)

3? Who are the others?

And to keep on topic...my latest scratch (outline at least) sprite. 
This is what happens when Miss Liz sprites on a lazy monday while starving to death.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 21, 2009)

I only know of that 'Terry.T is a gay' person who seems to have been banned...


----------



## Flora (Jan 21, 2009)

In an attempt to get off this topic...

http://i39.tinypic.com/2ldk4ll.png


----------



## surskitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Outlines are too solid.


----------



## Flora (Jan 22, 2009)

Ah, okay.  Now that I look at it, they are too solid. ^^;


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmm...





Ack.

And stuff for the SPPF May Club:










Banners






=D

Now I'm off to see Ghoul Daze! And I need crit!


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 26, 2009)

> It's a Dunsparce/Porygon Z/Crobat thing. It has two pairs of wings, the Dunsparce pair and the Crobat pair. Most of the sprite is shaded similarly to Porygon Z except for the wings because they are shaded differently anyways. Also, part of the right wing(our left) and the Dunsparce head(minus Crobat ears) were revamped from Silver sprites to fit the sprite better than the D/P versions. I hope you like it. ^_^


Yeah, don't feel like explaining this again. The only bit of info that's missing is that this was made for a sprite contest on the TrsRockin forums.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 26, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


>


The hat has orange outlines. The hair is very similar in colour to the fire, which makes it very hard to tell which is which...and the colour hurts my eyes.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 27, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> The hat has orange outlines. The hair is very similar in colour to the fire, which makes it very hard to tell which is which...and the colour hurts my eyes.


Isn't it MEANT to be on fire? Yes.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 28, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> Isn't it MEANT to be on fire? Yes.


But that hat isn't. And there are orange outlines on it.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2009)

Terry T's usertitle said:
			
		

> Champion Spriter


Asshole.

Sooo I guess I'm joining? 





compared to 





 wtf?

More if I feel like it, I guess.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 28, 2009)

Dragon said:


> wtf?


Its cute, but I think I can still see the kabuto claws behind the onamite's body.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 28, 2009)

Dragon said:


> Asshole.


Just because I am a really good spriter.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 28, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> Just because I am a really good spriter.


Sure...you really think that?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 28, 2009)

No, Terry, you're not. And before you claim this as baseless flaming, I'll tell you why.

You never listen to any criticism that anyone gives you. You ask for crit, you get crit, and THEN (Of course, In your case, It's never going to happen...) You take the advice and sort out your sprite. Obviously, you seem to fail even that.
When you splice, you barely take any consideration of it's anatomical structure, meaning how it fits together. Look at that Bayleef/Feraligatr spice you did a while back. It's left arm is attatched to it's chest. Now, I don't think I've ever seen anything with an arm sticking out of it's chest, except for your so called "Champion sprite". Redo the entire sprite, making sure that the arms, legs, eyes etc. are all where they should be.
When using the erasor trick, you must be careful, as other areas of the sprite will contain the same color outline but in a different area, or will be a mix of different colors in areas other than shading. Look at your May/Quilava. The hat, which should have navy/dark blue outlines has orange. Did you even listen to Dragon when she told you? Now, unless the back of her head is up in flames, that shouldn't be there. And with the hair, you may have made it look on fire, but if it is hair, then it should have some shading. But nooooo you had to use the other colors of the fire and make it look bad. Recolor the hat's outline and at least shade the hair, if not recoloring it to a suitable pallette.

NOW, READ THIS ADVICE, ACTUALLY TAKE SOME OF IT IN AND CHANGE YOUR SPRITES ACCORDINGLY. MAYBE THEN YOU'LL EARN YOUR TITLE AS A CHAMPION SPRITER ha not likely.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 28, 2009)

*Tries to join in*

Am I the first person to try and master Pop-art sprites?
(I know I need to get better.)


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 28, 2009)

Kai said:


> Look at your May/Quilava. The hat, which should have navy/dark blue outlines has orange. Did you even listen to Dragon when she told you?


It was me who said. But whatever. 

Terry, listen to Kai. For groudon's sake listen to him.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 28, 2009)

You need to make it a dynamic color and size seven for him to be able to understand it.

And sorry 'bout that mistake.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> For groudon's sake listen to him.


Eeeew nobody swears by Groudon >:/
We all swear by Rayquaza =3


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 28, 2009)

I swear at Rayquaza, not by.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, well Rayquaza is a Dragon type which makes.. him/her/it awesome.

Kinda.



The Darksmith Legacy said:


>


Mmmm. Kinda squished, make it bigger. No actual help from me, today is useless day~ Mostly.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 28, 2009)

*sigh* Why did I earn my right as a champion spriter somewhere else?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know, why did you?


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 28, 2009)

Because I'm really good.


----------



## Flora (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm, where eactly, Terry?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> *sigh* Why did I earn my right as a champion spriter somewhere else?


No such thing as a "champion spriter". It's like saying there's a champion painter somewhere.

It' not a contest; it's art.



Terry. T. said:


> Because I'm really good.


Alright, if you really did earn that, make a replica of the Mona Lisa pixel by pixel. You can't. No one can.

So howsabout listening to what others have to say and improve?


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm really good on YouTube, awesome (2nd best) on Sprite Forum, and the best on Pokemon Town (the stupid e won't work right now) and Pokemon Town is now deleted.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> I'm really good on YouTube, awesome (2nd best) on Sprite Forum, and the best on Pokemon Town (the stupid e won't work right now) and Pokemon Town is now deleted.


No you're not.

Hell, I don't even consider myself good. Hark from C Spriting is. Jake from the same forum is. Butterfree is.

Until you can properly make people like them say "That's better than what I can do." then you're not good. They're the yardstick for us. Hell I haven't even mentioned any of the godly ones I've seen.

tl;dr Don't be stuck-up and realize how average your spriting is.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 28, 2009)

You got the wrong forum, then.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jan 28, 2009)

Dragon said:


> Eeeew nobody swears by Groudon >:/
> We all swear by Rayquaza =3


I swear to Arceus and Palkia and Dialga. >3

I agree with the above post, really. :3

I'm gonna go upload my most recent Revamp, will edit in a muinete.

ETA:





Critisism appreciated, it's my first /good/ revamp, because I accually bothered to fix the shading. :P



> Am I the first person to try and master Pop-art sprites?
> (I know I need to get better.)


Pop Art sprites? I think it's safe to say you're the first one who's ever mentioned a style like that on TCoD. I might try it some time, when I'm not working on my Darkrai Pixelover.

Hmmm... It's good, but seening as I have no idea what Pop Art sprites are sopposed to be, I can't crit efficiantly... It's good, really. ^_^


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> You got the wrong forum, then.


FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

Alright, "champion spriter". Prove yourself. Scratch me a Luxray. Not a full-body one, just a close-up. 50x20.






Blending exercise. amidoinitrite?


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 28, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> You got the wrong forum, then.


Shut up. Get your head out of your ass and realise you are not the best. You are really starting to annoy me greatly.



Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Blending exercise. amidoinitrite?


Wow, that's pretty cool. What pokemon are in there?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2009)

The major ones are , , , ,  & .


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jan 28, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Blending exercise. amidoinitrite?


...Huh, that's pretty neat. =D Needs moar though. You incorporated what you've got well, but... I'd advise you do more for the head, because the first thing I saw when I looked at it was "Charizard," which you generally want to avoid for your multimixes. So. Find a Pokemon with frills or horns or something cool, and paste it on the back of its head. Also, maybe go for some more original colors and body patterns? Grey doesn't do it for me. :/

(Hey guys, I have an idea! Let's ignore Terry, rather than wasting your time writing paragraphs of crit because _he won't read your posts_. Eventually he'll take the hint and leave, or otherwise do something that's actually rulebreaking and then we can report him.)

Annnnd, just for the heck of it, I'll post one of my most recent scratches (Uranium gogogo)





64x64 is the size restraint for these, which is a pity because it would have looled cool in 80x80. I'm not particularly looking for crit, but siggestions on the back leg would help.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2009)

You can make the toes lay flat on the ground. Also, the back of the hind leg is a bit jagged.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 29, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> Eventually he'll take the hint and leave, or otherwise do something that's actually rulebreaking and then we can report him.)


I wish this would happen to anyone I hate >_< But we can dream. =P

Shiny tail. Woo. Erm, maybe move the metal-ish part forwards a bit, can't really explain it.

And for Grim: I think I can see a bit of Kyogre in there...? No, that's Groudon. =P It's awesome.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 29, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> Hey guys, I have an idea! Let's ignore Terry, rather than wasting your time writing paragraphs of crit because _he won't read your posts_. Eventually he'll take the hint and leave, or otherwise do something that's actually rulebreaking and then we can report him.


You are a genius.

And I actually sprited(oh my gosh)...







Sadly I hate it.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 29, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> You are a genius.
> 
> And I actually sprited(oh my gosh)...
> 
> ...


It looks fine. My only beef is that the "hat" doesn't correspond to the head shading. The highlight should be gone and there should be a bit of a shadow where the rim hits the forehead.

Other than that, it looks nice.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't take requests on tCoD any more, why did I kill my shop?
I'll  not leave if you guys stop being fucking mean.


----------



## Peegeray (Jan 29, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> I don't take requests on tCoD any more, why did I kill my shop?
> I'll  not leave if you guys stop being fucking mean.


but you're being so arrogant .-. you think you're the best spriter because you either said so yourself or another 10 year old said so
also you think all your sprites are perfect


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to be so blunt and rude but Terry, please don't be such a dick. You've turned into a slightly annoying little kid who could be excused and sometimes could be okay to an arrogant spriter who thinks he is miles better than he really is.
Sorry, anyway.

A few pages back I posted my pop-art sprite. I tried to edit it but the size issue really can't be fixed, this is what happens when its enlarged. Eugh.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 29, 2009)

Any chance I can get some comments on these color-swaps I did?






























And some crit on this disguise/revamp of Ed!Persian:





(yes I got the arm and leg the wrong way round so sue me)


----------



## Objection! (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice Ed sprite. Hmm... didn't see him as a persian.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 29, 2009)

Neither did I until FMC showed me.

Anyway, crit plz.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 29, 2009)

Kai said:


> Any chance I can get some comments on these color-swaps I did?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While they're very well done, they're just recolors. Not much to comment on.

Ed!Persian's hind automail leg is missing a joint.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 29, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> I don't take requests on tCoD any more, why did I kill my shop?


I thought the shop was closed because you didn't do splices. After all, you said that to try to convince some spriters to do splices with that excuse. We are not being mean, btw. We are trying to snap you back into reality.


Kai said:


> Any chance I can get some comments on these color-swaps I did?


I see no real problem with these.


> And some crit on this disguise/revamp of Ed!Persian:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, I don't see much wrong with this either. Then again I don't watch full metal alchemist (sp).


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 30, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> I'm really good on YouTube, awesome (2nd best) on Sprite Forum, and the best on Pokemon Town (the stupid e won't work right now) and Pokemon Town is now deleted.


Now I know someone else already answered this, and my imput is really uneeded, but I'm going to say something anyways.

I consider myself to be a better spriting than some people here, but I don't act or say that I'm the best. I'm actually at a pretty average spriting ability compared to many, many people. The first rule to anything: Just because you think you are good, there is always someone who is better.

Also, most people on Youtube are terrible spriters and/or theives, I never heard of the Sprite Forum(unless you are talking about here, in which case you most certainly are not.), and Pokemon Town must have been bad if it got deleted.

Asking for critizism and applying it are two totally different things. For example, it is okay if someone points out something in your sprite that is off and you explain why you did that, but you can't just make up random reasons about why you did something wrong. Also, you want to practice spriting, but at the same time apply the advice you got. Eventually, your sprites will get better. When I first started, my sprites were bad, but I was proud of them. It is okay to be proud of your sprites, but it is not okay to claim they are good because you made them.

I must admit that I haven't been applying advice I have gotten, and if I have then I don't remember, but I also prefer to work out problems on my own. I taught myself how to sprite using only some help from tutorials and guides, but I also, unknowingly, forced myself to improve because I knew my sprites didn't look as good as they could. And, to tell the truth, many of them still look bad.

I think I dragged that out too long, but I needed to stress my point. [/endrant]


----------



## Dragon (Jan 30, 2009)

He won't read it.

Terry- NOBODY SPRITES ON YOUTUBE. THAT'S WHY YOU'RE APPARENTLY THE SECOND BEST (probably not, too). And the other forums you go on are probably 97% 10 year old dumb fucks.



Terry. T. said:


> I'll  not leave if you guys stop being fucking mean.


The hell? So you won't leave if we stop criticizing you?



Involuntary Twitch said:


>


Tell me you can sprite better than this.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay, to end this (and save the trainwreck), let's show a sprite.





Recolour of Slowpoke/Metang/Floatzel.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay, to end this, let's hear you admit how you need to improve and how you are not a champion spriter as your usertitile claims.

As for the sprite, just another recolor, nothing special.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh, splice:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Yidowg5mQxU
I won't add sound, I don't want to yet.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 30, 2009)

To end this, let's hear you admit how you need to improve and how you are not a champion spriter as your usertitile claims.

As for the splice, you've already uploladed it as a sprite. Why show it on a video when you can show us the real thing.

Oh, and it's not an ultimate spice. It is as much an ultimate splice as you are a champion spriter. And that is to say it sucks. You can't rotate pokemon parts without redoing the shading, otherwise you can't tell where the lighting is coming from. And why make Regice's horn the same color as the flames? You can barely see it.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jan 30, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> Recolour of Slowpoke/Metang/Floatzel.


Oh please, _please_, _*please*_, _*PLEASE*_ tell me you did not use red and blue on the same sprite.

It's a little eye-hurting, Red and Blue should never be used together, ever. :/ If it were blue and orange, that would be okay so long as they're not neon bright like this recolor is.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 30, 2009)

So. Allow me to bless this thread with my Grade C awesomeness.

Yeah so please critique the stuff I post so I can make it Grade A awesomeness.







(Gligar/Diglett splice) The left arm kind of irritates me.







(Revamp of Golbat from Red/Blue) I like the water on this one, but it's, uh, still kind of uglyish.







(Grass / Poison Charizard) Something(s) about this make me unhappy (The left wing, the belly, the arms, many others).

EDIT: 





			
				Terry T. said:
			
		

> Champion Spriter


I'll believe this when I see it.

Seriously though Terry, please stop being an arrogant jerk about your spriting skills. We're all trying to have a good time here, and you're kind of ruining it for most people.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 31, 2009)

D: You tried to revamp RB Golbat and your eyes didn't burn out. You are my hero.

Well, the Diglett's mouth is.. awkward, in unexplainable terms. Erm. Is the outline near the shoulder wait what shoulder of the arm all black? Or something? >_< Maybe make the outline of the Diglett darker near that part? *no idea* But the rocks are nice

Poison/Grass Charizard: The wings stolen directly off of Tropius, yay are wierdly positioned. Errr. Can't see how it's poison, srsly. And the neck is all black(I think) >_O Bad Blaziking.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 31, 2009)

Dragon said:


> D: You tried to revamp RB Golbat and your eyes
> didn't burn out. You are my hero.


Yay me.



			
				Dragon said:
			
		

> Well, the Diglett's mouth is.. awkward, in unexplainable terms. Erm. Is the outline near the shoulder wait what shoulder of the arm all black? Or something? >_< Maybe make the outline of the Diglett darker near that part? *no idea*


Hmm, I tried so many things with this just now. I spent about fifteen minutes attempting to get the arm away from the head.

But, erm, at the end it was, uh, the same as the beginning. ^^;;



			
				Dragon said:
			
		

> Poison/Grass Charizard: The wings stolen directly off of Tropius, yay are wierdly positioned. Errr. Can't see how it's poison, srsly. And the neck is all black(I think)


Yeah, the wings make me unhappy. The poison thing, well, I didn't really know how to do anything very poisonish.



			
				Dragon said:
			
		

> >_O Bad Blaziking.


I know.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe.. purple? Purple seems to work *shot*

But really, purple. Or drool. >_O


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 31, 2009)

Dragon said:


> Or drool. >_O








I personally like this one the best. :D


----------



## Dragon (Jan 31, 2009)

:DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

You are awesome.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 31, 2009)

I did a heat vision recolour if anyones interested.





I think it looks a bit wierd, even for a heat vision.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think Pinecos have body heat... But if you want it to be a recolour it's fine. Eyes wouldn't be red.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 31, 2009)

Well thet take like an hour to make because I even have to scratch some of the colours in there. I did a Raikou one.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 31, 2009)

The Darksmith Legacy said:


> Well thet take like an hour to make because I even have to scratch some of the colours in there. I did a Jolteonone. It comes out spaz-tarded.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 31, 2009)

Keep it Grade C. Or D.







Ack. Gross. But good.







Nearly good, but something's wrong...


----------



## Flora (Jan 31, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> Yeah so please critique the stuff I post so I can make it Grade A awesomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't listen to Terry, I think it looks fine. (Although the bottom lip's bigger than the top.)



> (Revamp of Golbat from Red/Blue) I like the water on this one, but it's, uh, still kind of uglyish.


Hmm, maybe a bit more shading?



> (Grass / Poison Charizard) Something(s) about this make me unhappy (The left wing, the belly, the arms, many others).


As Dragon said, needs more poison. But you've got Grass totally covered.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 31, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> Keep it Grade C. Or D.


Is this supposed to be some sort of insult?


			
				Terry T. said:
			
		

> Nearly good, but something's wrong...


Would you mind saying what is wrong?



			
				Flora and Ashes said:
			
		

> Hmm, maybe a bit more shading?


That's what I was thinking of doing. It looks too 2D to be a D/P sprite.



			
				Flora and Ashes said:
			
		

> As Dragon said, needs more poison. But you've got Grass totally covered.


I thought I covered that already with the Gloom head
Yeah, I'm trying to think of what to do for poison, maybe adding something from Grimer or Koffing or something.


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm giving kind crit. The first one was what he said. Grade C.


----------



## Flora (Jan 31, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> I'm giving kind crit. The first one was what he said. Grade C.


...THAT WASN'T KIND CRIT.

You _do_ realize that Grade C is mediocre, right? By saying, "Keep it Grade C. Or D," you were saying that the sprite was mediocre or WORSE.  You didn't even tell him WHAT he could improve on.  In essence, _you only told Blaziking that his sprite sucked._ 

Next time, try actually giving helpful crit.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 31, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> I'm giving kind crit. The first one was what he said. Grade C.


HAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Oh come on, this is far from criticism. It's barely even a comment. Criticism is where you point out a person's mistakes to them, be it in fiction, artwork or spriting. Constructive criticism is where you also tell them how to improve. And I can barely see _you_ creating something Grade-A in a couple hundred years. Don't tell other people that they suck, you hypocrite.


----------



## Flora (Jan 31, 2009)

I was gonna put "hahahaha" in my post but had second thoughts on it.

So I'm just going to do it now:  Hahahahaha.  Nice try.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jan 31, 2009)

Agreeing with above.

Terry, that was mean. You really have no right to talk about a sprite that way; hell, it wasn't even critisism(sp?). Constructive crit is like this(yes I am giving some nice crit to Blaziking)

The Digglet/Gilgar splice is good, but what's the point of having Digglet's mouth if you have Gligar's? (Or vice-versa) Or was it scratched? Good job. The shading on the arms/hands seem... odd to me.

As for the revamp, it's good! However, you could try adding a little more shading, as previously stated by Flora.

The Poison/Grass Charzard sprite is good, but it's got too much grass and not enough poison, if you know what I mean. Maybe make the pink part(I see that the design is from Venesaur) purple or something?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 31, 2009)

Shadowstar said:


> The Poison/Grass Charzard sprite is good, but it's got too much grass and not enough poison, if you know what I mean. Maybe make the pink part(I see that the design is from Venesaur) purple or something?


Well the past few minutes have brought some work.

BEHOLD!






So to recap we have Grass type Charizard, Grass/Poison type Charizard (above), and my personal favorite.







:D


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 31, 2009)

Blaziking said:


>


As far as I can see, you've added that thing to the eye and put the purple line on it's belly. It looks more poison-ey, definately, but perhaps you can fix the lining of the belly stripe. The lines look kinda rough where it hits the shading.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 31, 2009)

Kai said:


> As far as I can see, you've added that thing to the eye and put the purple line on it's belly. It looks more poison-ey, definately, but perhaps you can fix the lining of the belly stripe. The lines look kinda rough where it hits the shading.


Hmm, does this look slightly better?


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, but not too much. But it's cooler than before!


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 31, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> Yes, but not too much. But it's cooler than before!


What's wrong with it then?

Anyway, raticate revamp.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 31, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> What's wrong with it then?
> 
> Anyway, raticate revamp.


Wow that looks scary. In the good way, of course.

The feet kind of flat for some reason.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 31, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> Wow that looks scary. In the good way, of course.
> 
> The feet kind of flat for some reason.


I know. I actually tried adding highlights, but the contrast between the highlights and the darker shading looked a little off...so I removed them. =/


----------



## Dragon (Feb 1, 2009)

Mm... Can't say anything, don't know about revamps. >_O What's it a revamp of? I don't recognize it.. But I suck so I don't count


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

Dragon said:


> Mm... Can't say anything, don't know about revamps. >_O What's it a revamp of? I don't recognize it.. But I suck so I don't count


Its a revamp of the R/B sprite isn't it?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 1, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Its a revamp of the R/B sprite isn't it?


No, I'm pretty sure the Red/Blue sprite was from the sides.

And I recall being unable to make out its eyes in the R/B sprite.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 1, 2009)

Tis the yellow sprite.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 1, 2009)

^And it's awesome.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 1, 2009)

That's why I wanted to revamp it. I like the pose.


----------



## Astro (Feb 1, 2009)

Can I have a comment on the gastrodon sprites in my signature please?

~I'm a _bad_ spriter, not in your class anyway~


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 1, 2009)

The Pink one's off and the first one is, but the others PWN!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 1, 2009)

Astro said:


> Can I have a comment on the gastrodon sprites in my signature please?
> 
> ~I'm a _bad_ spriter, not in your class anyway~


The first one has weird shading.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> The Pink one's off and the first one is, but the others PWN!


There isn't a pink one.


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 1, 2009)

Astro said:


> Can I have a comment on the gastrodon sprites in my signature please?
> 
> ~I'm a _bad_ spriter, not in your class anyway~


*is also a bad spriter* I think it looks good, even though all you did was mess with the colors.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

Astros like me. We can't splice.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 1, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> There isn't a pink one.


Maybe he means the purple and green one. *shrugs*


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

The spiritomb one?


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah. It looks a bit pinkish on my laptop...so...I dunno.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 1, 2009)

Shadowstar said:


> Oh please, _please_, _*please*_, _*PLEASE*_ tell me you did not use red and blue on the same sprite.








*WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?!*


----------



## Dragon (Feb 1, 2009)

Behind you. And Grim, you don't count, you can make anything look good >:/

Hmmm, did you scratch the tail, or did it come from something? The stomach's outline is wonky. And I'm too lazy to think, rawr


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

Grimdour is officially a spriting god.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 1, 2009)

Dragon said:


> Behind you. And Grim, you don't count, you can make anything look good >:/
> 
> Hmmm, did you scratch the tail, or did it come from something? The stomach's outline is wonky. And I'm too lazy to think, rawr


The tail is /, and so are the blunt tusks. My only gripe with it is that I reused 's arms.



DarkArmour said:


> Grimdour is officially a spriting god.


Thanks, I guess. Though I'm still behind Butterfree.

Also, Nidoking's eyes look crap compared to Charizard's.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

Well...umm....yeah....
Second best.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 3, 2009)

First ever request when I was 8. I didn't know the eraser trick then.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah? I still don't use the eraser trick, so what?


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 3, 2009)

And that was ages ago I did the sprite.





First ever sprite. Notice how I've changed.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, this is my first ever sprite, whats that got to do with it?


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe he is trying to show how "far" he has got.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

(psst...not very)


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 3, 2009)

^Ahem. See the BIG difference. Okay, here goes:





My real first.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

Random sprite of the week.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh oh are we still bitching about first sprites? 







This was my first. *big head* But, it did take me a week... >_O
I still use it.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 3, 2009)

Dragon said:


> Oh oh are we still bitching about first sprites?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done.

Even I couldn't do that.


----------



## Shadowstar (Feb 3, 2009)

You don't WANT to see my first sprites. they were MONSTOROUS. No shading, default paint colors... *shiver*

OH OKAY. They were splice-recolors of Dialga and Palkia, both ways. Called them Dalkia and Palgia. DX

FINE I'LL POST THEM GEEZ...*shot*







Note the default paint colors, the lack of shading, and the unrecolored outlines. Ugh. I hate my first sprites.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 4, 2009)

First sprites?

Uh...*digs in folders of sprites*







Mindblowingly horrid.

And...



Terry. T. said:


> ^Ahem. See the BIG difference. Okay, here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you made that randomly so people think you got 'far'.

*sigh*

Never will I know since the Internet has no lie detector..


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 4, 2009)

My first sprite? Why, it was so long ago! (Maybe a few months...)







Mr. Ed is what I call him. I just decided to fiddle around with Magcargo and Girafarig and Slowbro and Wooper and Miltank and Dunsparce and Magby.

It's my favorite sprite that I've done, actually. :D


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 4, 2009)

No, the Ekans had his debut in the old Spriter's Club.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't have my first sprite saved...I was so horrified by what I did I closed paint. XD It was a green eevee, with no shading or recoloured outlines, and default paint colours.


----------



## Flora (Feb 4, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> First sprites?
> 
> Uh...*digs in folders of sprites*
> 
> ...


Actually, that's pretty good for a first sprite.

Honestly...

My first sprite was a decent-looking purple Gyarados that's only decnt-looking because the purple kinda matches the outlines.  (Yeah, before I learned to color the outlines.)

Here: Tracking my progress ^^


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 4, 2009)

^Hmm, they're OK, but the colours aren't a good choice. But good recolours.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, colour choice is normally not so good with first sprites.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 4, 2009)

That was her first bunch though, Terry. Be kind.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 4, 2009)

Can someone give me any comments on my sprite gallery? Just click the link in my signature please.


----------



## Flora (Feb 4, 2009)

Kai said:


> That was her first bunch though, Terry. Be kind.


Actually some of them are newer.

And what can I say? I suck at color choices.

That and drawing.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 4, 2009)

^Don't worry. I always colour fail. (And that wasn't even a mean post)


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 4, 2009)

Whoever said that it was mean?


----------



## Flora (Feb 4, 2009)

I think when you said, "Be kind," he took it as saying not to be mean.  He must've thought you thought his post was mean, in a way.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh. Now, on topic:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yidowg5mQxU
Ignore the idiot who's bad commenting. He's only trying to annoy you.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 4, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> Ignore the idiot who's bad commenting. He's only trying to annoy you.


..._No_, he isn't, he's actually trying to help you improve by pointing out you could try scratch spriting.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, and BTW Terry, that /idiot/ that you claim is commenting badly, is none other than Bluwiikoon. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Flora (Feb 4, 2009)

Kai said:


> Oh, and BTW Terry, that /idiot/ that you claim is commenting badly, is none other than Bluwiikoon. You should be ashamed of yourself.


Whoa.

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 4, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Can someone give me any comments on my sprite gallery? Just click the link in my signature please.


Please.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 4, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Didn't see that coming.


Blueycones = Bluwiikoon.

Not that hard really.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Feb 4, 2009)

awwwww c'mon man, I was just having a bit of friendly debate and reasonable discussion. :( Plus it really would help if you listened to other's advice and tried to better yourself! Perhaps people are being a _little_ bit harsh, but that's because you _never listen to anything_. You don't have to be so rude and immature, you know~

As a fun project, try to make yourself as good as this! It's a sprite so brilliant, that on the game it actually _looks_ 3D. Now that's skill. :D

So, uhhh, howsabout some sprites, then? o:















A splice, EB-style scratch, and _what the hell is that thing_.

(It's old. ;D)


----------



## Flora (Feb 4, 2009)

Kai said:


> Blueycones = Bluwiikoon.
> 
> Not that hard really.


Then again, I am Miss Oblivious, able not to notice the obvious!


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 4, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Please.


I'm not very good at crit...uh, but that eevee and rhydon revamp aren't properly revamped...


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, that is a collab of all the things hes done. Ever. I reckon those were his first.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Feb 4, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Can someone give me any comments on my sprite gallery? Just click the link in my signature please.


First of all, I notice JPG artifacts on a couple of the sprites. I really hope those are old ones and you've learned not to do that because that's... bad. XD; Use PNGs.

There's some good ideas and splicing - I especially like the Kingler/Scizor! And well, recolours are recolours. You just seem to have a bit of a problem with shading, especially on outlines and in revamps - and by the way, your revamps just seem to be recolours. Please, don't do that. Perhaps try reading over Butterfree's guide a couple of times and try to practice and improve on that.

That derail aside, _outlines_. They have colours and shading on them too, you know, so it's best to recolour them to fit in as well, otherwise it tends to clash with the new colours and look tacky. Again, that guide helps! And that Drifblim... really doesn't look good. They're a pain to recolour and make good-looking, though. D: And uhhhh changing the shading on spliced parts that you flip in another direction would be good.

I also slightly wonder if that Giratina repose (which is missing a toe) and Delcatty... thingamajig are really yours... :/ I dunno. But neat job, just try to make the cat's shading a little more obvious and fix up the outline a bit.

though of course if this is a collab of everything ever you've done, disregard some things. V 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 V lol, Blu.

</tl;dr>


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the crit. Yeah, there are a lot of old ones in there too. Please ignore the evil JPEGS and some of the iffy recolours, is a collabaration of ones i've done, not necesarily my best, but thanks anyway Blu.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 4, 2009)

Bluwiikoon said:


> So, uhhh, howsabout some sprites, then? o:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...holy crap these are amazing...


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Feb 5, 2009)

Bluwiikoon said:


> A splice, EB-style scratch, and _what the hell is that thing_.


You have enough praise already.

...But, let's see. I'm gonna try to guess what's in that mix. Looks like... Furret/Mamoswine/Paras/Ambipom/East Sea Shellos. And some scratch. Hm, did I miss anything?

Earthbooooound <3 What constitutes EB-style? I mean, I've done EB-styled (well, really Mother3-styled) overworlds, but I suppose battlesprites must be different, right? And this... euro-card-dude, is he giving me the finger? D:

And for the last one, I actually can't find any components of it other than Golbat and Tentacool, but the eye doesn't seem to come from either of 'em, so I'm lost.

Wish I had new sprites to post but I don't D:


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 5, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> And for the last one, I actually can't find any components of it other than Golbat and Tentacool, but the eye doesn't seem to come from either of 'em, so I'm lost.


Is the eye Spinda's?


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks you two. XD; 

You got the first guy right, though the base was Tangrowth, which I guess might only be recognisable by the pose. EB-style's pretty much using the palettes and sizes of EarthBound, so that if you used PK Hack it would be fairly straightforward to edit it into the game (like this sprite into here). The actual sprite is a Gangsta Street, a little injoke. ;D

The eye and colours in the last sprite belongs to Porygon-Z, who I probably didn't incorporate in there enough. Ah well, maybe next time.


----------



## Shadowstar (Feb 5, 2009)

A few more sprites (really, it's just one...) and one you forgot to crit. ;D






Kinda obvious... It's an edit of a Ninetails to look like my fursona, who is a cat. The tail tip and V-shape in the right ear were hell, because I suck at scratching... I guess it could also be a splice because it has Espeon ears... ^__^;








GSC Suicune Revamp...


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 5, 2009)

Well I made it for a friend but its not that bad.


----------



## Flora (Feb 5, 2009)

MR. NEON!!!

*cough* Other than that...

I has an electric Cleffa that fails: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Also,


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 6, 2009)

Because I won't log on to Photobucket...
www.photobucket.com/morphtfun
Here it is. All my sprites I ever did are here.

EDIT:
Yayz, new sprite vid.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J77EJDodc6E


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 6, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> Because I won't log on to Photobucket...
> www.photobucket.com/morphtfun
> Here it is. All my sprites I ever did are here.
> 
> ...


Imageshack.

Right; new topic.

Post your best-ever sprite, Pokemon or otherwise.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 6, 2009)

I believe mine is this.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 6, 2009)

Part scratch. Wasted over a month on this; vowed never to do it again.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 6, 2009)

PPPFFFFT- Now I don't want to post mine >:/

Well.. I guess this is like my fifth scratch.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 6, 2009)

Dragon said:


> PPPFFFFT- Now I don't want to post mine >:/
> 
> Well.. I guess this is like my fifth scratch.


Not bad. A bit of shading needs to be addressed, and perspective (look who's talking) is an issue.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmm... Not sure if it's my best, but I really like this splice:





And this is definitely my best scratch:


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Feb 6, 2009)

Brrbrrbrr, best sprite? Well, in terms of pixelart, it's probably this, although the outlines are all-black iirc... But, I mean, I think it works in this case.

As for sprites, though, I'm still very attached to Laissure even though it's quite old.





(I'd revamp it, but I'm afraid I'd ruin it, and judging by the last time I tried how I got a negative reception at first... uh. What do you guys think?)

This too:


----------



## Zeph (Feb 6, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> (I'd revamp it, but I'm afraid I'd ruin it, and judging by the last time I tried how I got a negative reception at first... uh. What do you guys think?)


If you want to revamp it then why not make another copy of it?


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 6, 2009)

Best Sprite? Oh jeez, I'm not on the computer that has all of my sprites on it. I need to get a deviant art account. Among my personal favorites are my Mantine revamp and Burning Darkrai, both of which can be seen in my sig. I'm having trouble thinking about ALL of my sprites.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 6, 2009)

This scratch, probably.





Lapitung, prevo of Lickitung, obviously.


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 7, 2009)

Can I join?  Here's an example of a recent request:





Lucario reposed as Charizard.  God, why do I get all the hard requests!!>:(
Anyways, comments and critique, s'il-vous-plait!

Blastoise:  Looks pretty good, though I'd say it's a little small.  The shading seems right, though.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 7, 2009)

> Blastoise: Looks pretty good, though I'd say it's a little small. The shading seems right, though.


Well, it _is _a Baby Pokémon, after all.

Also, that repose looks good, especially since it's between such different pokémon.


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, but when you look at other baby pokemon, they are still a bit bigger.
Like  and .
It could be a little bigger, that's all.  Otherwise it's a really awesome sprite.  :)


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 8, 2009)

^Gotta agree. And all these sprites RULE!


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 9, 2009)

^ Okay...

The tongue doesn't seem to be attached to the body...


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 10, 2009)

I sorta agree.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 10, 2009)

I see what you mean, its at the bottom of the head but I don't really see how you could fit it on.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 10, 2009)

Strider in the Darkness said:


>


Is the official DPPt shiny sprite;


----------



## Vespiform (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh yeah. Sorry, I had it in my storage.
What about this?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 10, 2009)

Strider in the Darkness said:


> Oh yeah. Sorry, I had it in my storage.
> What about this?


Not bad, but it's a recolor. Nothing else.

I highly suggest experimenting.


----------



## Registeel (Feb 10, 2009)

Its okay but the brown mouth stings with the colours of the body.


----------



## Beautiful Chaos (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 10, 2009)

Interesting. But I can't really crit...


----------



## Beautiful Chaos (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't blame you. This took hours of tinkering.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 10, 2009)

Woah, thats scary. How did you do that to that innocent Teddiursa?


----------



## Dragon (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm sorry you guys I lied to you ;_;

This is my new best sprite. Finished about... a few hours ago. >:3





First map. I think I like it... *squints*


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Feb 10, 2009)

Dragon said:


> This is my new best sprite. Finished about... a few hours ago. >:3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maps are tricky, and since it's your first I can understand how you've got some stuff wrong. But eh, here goes:

My main problem with this is the lack of logical geography. You seemed to have thrown the routes, mountains, and islands any old where. See, the thing about designing a region is that you've gotta make it interesting. Take into account the hypothetical player's experience. You'd want varied terrain: coastal areas, rugged mountain passes, lush forests... and well-placed cities, on rivers and suchlike. It definitely helps to sketch out your region on paper first, and think about major landmarks: what makes your region special?

The other issue is the spriting mechanics. Regions are tricky-- they've got a lot of minutiae that's very hard to convey in text like this. And don't ask me to go over your map with a fine-toothed comb; I read a tutorial when I did mine. Basically, though: you've gotta use the brown for the coast (as you've done for the southeast of the main island) on the entire south side of all the islands. And the light blue border only on the edge of that coast, not randomly dotted around the islands any which way.

Third is a simple, silly thing: you freehanded the blue for the ocean, right? Don't. Use the oval tool; if it's nice and even, nobody will know.

Follow up or at least regard my crit or I will be sad. :<


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 11, 2009)

Oooh! I have a map too!
My fake region, Myrno.





And my two favourite scratches from the region:


----------



## Dragon (Feb 11, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> My main problem with this is the lack of logical geography. You seemed to have thrown the routes, mountains, and islands any old where. See, the thing about designing a region is that you've gotta make it interesting. Take into account the hypothetical player's experience. You'd want varied terrain: coastal areas, rugged mountain passes, lush forests... and well-placed cities, on rivers and suchlike. It definitely helps to sketch out your region on paper first, and think about major landmarks: what makes your region special?
> 
> The other issue is the spriting mechanics. Regions are tricky-- they've got a lot of minutiae that's very hard to convey in text like this. And don't ask me to go over your map with a fine-toothed comb; I read a tutorial when I did mine. Basically, though: you've gotta use the brown for the coast (as you've done for the southeast of the main island) on the entire south side of all the islands. And the light blue border only on the edge of that coast, not randomly dotted around the islands any which way.
> 
> ...


*thumbs up* I will, yes. =3


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 16, 2009)

I finished it, but it somehow didn't save.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 16, 2009)

Then why did you post it? Nothing significent anyway.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 17, 2009)

...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIAdsbA8KdM&feature=channel
I did a Mantyke Chao, but Kai beat me to the crit.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 17, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> I finished it, but it somehow didn't save.


It's just sprites stuck on a card. Try scratching or at least pixelovers.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 17, 2009)

I did a sprite thing above which needs crit. There's the scratching almost done.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 17, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> I did a sprite thing above which needs crit. There's the scratching almost done.


I see nothing.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 17, 2009)

The video!?
I fixed Sandrisu, but my Photobucket's not opened.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 17, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> The video!?
> I fixed Sandrisu, but my Photobucket's not opened.


Exactly. The sprite only had a copyflipped finger for "scratch". Hardly.

A scratch is made from nothing. You also need to consider lighting. Also, there's such a thing called "imageshack".


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 18, 2009)

Technically a scratch is made from pixels. You also need to choose colors. Not default Paint colors though. Wha ha ha ha....ha.

I made a New Years resolution not to be lazy but the only spriting I have done recently is for a contest....


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 18, 2009)

I liek reposes.





















Crit?
Oh yeah, the Espeon repose is old.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh god Leafeon is SOOO CUTE~

The Umbreon is real cute as well~

But my time limit is telling me not to crit.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 18, 2009)

Just a few kinks and you're done; anatomy's mostly right, it's just a matter of transferring the fine details.

For example, Aerodactyl's head needs to be slightly longer, plus the ridge between the nose and the eyes needs to be more prominent. It wouldn't hurt to transfer the head itself to save you time.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 18, 2009)

Yay! my first scratch/ fakemon!
Its a bug/electric type. Names? Crit? Help?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 18, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Yay! my first scratch/ fakemon!
> Its a bug/electric type. Names? Crit? Help?


Not sure if it's PURE scratch. I see a different style on every end, and it seems to be a drastic improvement from the stuff in your gallery, especially on the shading on the legbits with the boostthingies; the head doesn't match up well.

It's a sprite, but I doubt the pure scratch part. Did you run any filters on it?


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 18, 2009)

I didn't fully scratch it, no. And I got rid of the outline for the bottom because I thought it looked better, and in fairness I have been working on this for months.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 18, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> I didn't fully scratch it, no. And I got rid of the outline for the bottom because I thought it looked better, and in fairness I have been working on this for months.


Instead of matching the shading style on the legs, always go for the easier option. in this case, that was changing the shading style on the legs instead of slaving away matching the legs with the head.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh okay, thank you for the advice. (BTW they're not legs they're supposed to be "stingers" or pincers)

I didn't outline the electric pincers because I wanted them to look more electric and less solid.


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 19, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Just a few kinks and you're done; anatomy's mostly right, it's just a matter of transferring the fine details.
> 
> For example, Aerodactyl's head needs to be slightly longer, plus the ridge between the nose and the eyes needs to be more prominent. It wouldn't hurt to transfer the head itself to save you time.



Okay.  I'll try to pay more attention to the details next time.
I might even fix it up a bit.  Which is very rare for me.  :)
Thanks.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 19, 2009)

JolteonShock said:


> Okay.  I'll try to pay more attention to the details next time.
> I might even fix it up a bit.  Which is very rare for me.  :)
> Thanks.


Yeah, I don't tend to  to edit either, I just keep crit in mind for next sprites.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 19, 2009)

Onto the subject of best sprite:


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 19, 2009)

^Awesome.

My crit is done.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 19, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> ^Awesome.
> 
> My crit is done.


Crit is criticism. Not a compliment. You need to point out the mistakes or the specific details on why it's awesome, and how said person could improve.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 19, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> ^Awesome.
> 
> My crit is done.


That....wasn't even critizing.

Well, it is definately a great sprite, and one of the best scratches I have seen on here. However, I can point some things out. The shirt's shading doesn't seem to be that consistent from side to side, unless that is how it is suppossed to look, the neck looks too long and fat(well, maybe just too long.), and the outline is too bright. Luckily the sprite isn't plagued by blockiness like most scratches, though there is one spot right by the wings that I can see.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 19, 2009)

^Oh, please. It's not the end of the world if I say something wrong.
NOW ON TOPIC:





I love revamping bird Pokémon.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, it's off-center, but that's easily fixed. It looks completely outlined in one colour, though... And the part where the tail covers the talon is a bit awkward, but I guess it's fine. Did you just recolour it


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't see any proper revamped shading on it. I think you just recolored it with new colors, which is then just a recolor and not a revamp.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 20, 2009)

Why do people ignore things like Revamping isn't the same as recolouring and things? You wouldn't believe the number of newbies that save pictures in JPEG...


----------



## Zeph (Feb 20, 2009)

Work-in-progress.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 20, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> You wouldn't believe the number of newbies that save pictures in JPEG...


I know, it really grinds my gears. That's why I try and tell as many people on da that they shouldn't save it like that. Half the time I am ignored or snapped at, but I feel it is worth it.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I think I finished it. Any criticism is greatly appreciated~


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 20, 2009)

Nothing bothers me about the lineart, except maybe the eyes, but the shading seems  to be coming from everywhere at once.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 20, 2009)

Hm, could you maybe elaborate on the eye problem? And the light source was intended to be at the top-right; could you suggest how to fix it?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 20, 2009)

The eyes seem rather comic, being in a semicircle shape and being black dots. As for the shading, You need to move the lighter area of his face upwards, and the shirt + right side of the jacket need to get gradually darker, rather than lighter.

Also, don't be afraid to use more black where needed.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

Can I have some crit/compliments on this?

My first lineless. Am I doing it right?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 21, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Can I have some crit on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what you're trying to achieve here.



Terry. T. said:


> ^Oh, please. It's not the end of the world if I say something wrong.
> NOW ON TOPIC:
> 
> 
> ...


Outlines. And for God's sake people put shading on the eyes! Adding an extra pixel to the eyes gives it a better sense of "realism", per se. Also, black is an acceptable outline for when you've reached the darkest area.Plus the talons. Where the hell did you get the idea? You ran a filter through this, I'm guessing. Replace color, was it?

What you have to understand is that revamping is updating the style. Not replacing the colors with more vibrant ones.



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Yeah, I think I finished it. Any criticism is greatly appreciated~


A bit of contrast might help. Unless it's the style you're aiming for, the physics is off with this. The angled shoe is too high. It's like he's tiptoeing with one foot. Also, the tie. I see no fold. It's just a collar from this end. Plus the hair needs to be thicker.

Guys, as I keep saying, the little shading in the eyes makes the sprite that much better.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 23, 2009)

^Ratings, awesome ratings, basically.
By the way, everything's right on the revamp. I got DarkBlade723, Youtube's current best spriter (voted) to give the crit ands he said it was right. (And he rules at all kinds of sprites)


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 23, 2009)

Terry, I don't care if some spriter on youtube says its good...revamps are not recolours. You have to change the shading yourself to fit with the newer style. I used to revamp like that. But now I know its bad. If you want to get better at revamps, look up butterfree's guide. That's how I got better.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 23, 2009)

Terry, just because one person says it's good doesn't mean it is. Anyway, do you have any evidence he said that? And also, _YouTube is not a spriting community._


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 23, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> ^Ratings, awesome ratings, basically.
> By the way, everything's right on the revamp. I got DarkBlade723, Youtube's current best spriter (voted) to give the crit ands he said it was right. (And he rules at all kinds of sprites)


Alright, alright.

If you're right, then why does this look any better? I followed Butterfree's rules of revamping to an extent and it took me about 2 minutes max.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 24, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> ^Ratings, awesome ratings, basically.
> By the way, everything's right on the revamp. I got DarkBlade723, Youtube's current best spriter (voted) to give the crit ands he said it was right. (And he rules at all kinds of sprites)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAukuqgROZI&feature=channel_page

If he is Youtube's best spriter, then I shed tears of sorrow for Youtube. He made a major mistake: he copied-flipped the tail WITHOUT reshading. He proceded to mess up Pika's shading a little and made the outlines all black, which is another no-no in spriting. I won't post this on youtube though because I know how ravenous Youtubers can be.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 24, 2009)

Why do you say so much about being a good spriter on Youtube and that people say your sprites are good. Youtube has too many members and anyway many who I doubt did anyway who said your sprites are the best ever are just people who wouldn't know ABOUT SPRITING. And what does Youtube know about spriting?


----------



## Dragon (Feb 24, 2009)

Why do you think he's good? Explain your thinking using examples from the text and your own experiences

But whatever. Haven't sprited in a while, so yeah, nothing for you to poke at. >_<


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 24, 2009)

He's won so many contests, he was voted.
Just let me deal with an idiot flaming my profile then I'll post a sprite.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 24, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> He's won so many contests, he was voted.
> Just let me deal with an idiot flaming my profile then I'll post a sprite.


I had a glance at his sprites; that's below par with what I usually see around here. Hardly contestworthy.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 24, 2009)

Also, Terry...youtube isn't for sprites anyway...its for videos, right?






Anything to say about this? Its one of my first sprite related animations...but the shading is a bit off sometimes.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 24, 2009)

Pretty good. There's this line of shading on its tail which really shouldn't exist, and the shading seems to be wonky at bits, as you've mentioned. For example, the front leg needs to maintain the shading to look like a leg instead of a random appendage made of jelly. And to be nitpicky, the jaw needs to move properly in relation to the mouth, unless you want to go for a cartoon style.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 24, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Pretty good. There's this line of shading on its tail which really shouldn't exist, and the shading seems to be wonky at bits, as you've mentioned. For example, the front leg needs to maintain the shading to look like a leg instead of a random appendage made of jelly. And to be nitpicky, the jaw needs to move properly in relation to the mouth, unless you want to go for a cartoon style.


I was going for a cartoon style. Thanks for the tips...I will work on this when I next get in a spriting mood.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 25, 2009)

It seems to blink a lot, but you probably don't want to add any more frames..?
Anyways, the arm, or what I can see of it when the wing moves, looks pretty close to the neck. It kinda looks like the arms are on its neck..? >_< And maybe make the outlines a bit darker, or it could be fine. Damn Roar of Time style. >_O


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, as Dragon said, it blinks way too much.  And the shading is off at times.
But otherwise, it's pretty good, in my opinion.
A poser or disguise:





I think I messed up on the shading/lighting on the frill thingies.
But i like it's expression.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 25, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> He's won so many contests, he was voted.
> Just let me deal with an idiot flaming my profile then I'll post a sprite.


How could the voting be official? It would probably be some random vote and also, spriting contests mean nothing, it could just be that a load of bad spriters(no offense) joined or something.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 25, 2009)

Dragon said:


> It seems to blink a lot, but you probably don't want to add any more frames..?


I did originaly make him blink then move his wings, but it looked a bit weird. So I made it so he is blinking at the same time as his flaps.



> Anyways, the arm, or what I can see of it when the wing moves, looks pretty close to the neck. It kinda looks like the arms are on its neck..? >_<


And this proves I still suck at spriting. ><



> And maybe make the outlines a bit darker, or it could be fine. Damn Roar of Time style. >_O


Hm, yeah. The outline could use more black...black always looks odd on a sprite to me though.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 25, 2009)

JolteonShock said:


>


Uh, the volcanoes or rock things are... confusing, and the headfrills have an all black outline. Bad JolteonShock >_<


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 25, 2009)

JolteonShock said:


> Yeah, as Dragon said, it blinks way too much.  And the shading is off at times.
> But otherwise, it's pretty good, in my opinion.
> A poser or disguise:
> 
> ...


It seems like you haven't changed the outline at all. On the frill thingys the black outline is too thick, fix that. And only put black in the darkest shading areas.


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, the person that requested it mentioned the outlines, but I forgot to fix it before I posted it here.
I'll try and fix it, cuz I actually like this sprite.
Voilà.





Meilleur ou pas?
Better or not?


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 25, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I had a glance at his sprites; that's below par with what I usually see around here. Hardly contestworthy.


Most people on youtube can't sprite good anyways. I'm going to sound like I'm bragging, but honestly...I could probably get on there and post video of sprites(I actually have, but this was a while ago when I wasn't as good) and win the next contest. It probably wouldn't be too hard, since my only real competition would be youtube's best spriter, who, as Grimdour said, has below-par sprites compared to what's posted here.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 25, 2009)

JolteonShock said:


> Yeah, the person that requested it mentioned the outlines, but I forgot to fix it before I posted it here.
> I'll try and fix it, cuz I actually like this sprite.
> Voilà.
> 
> ...


There's some random piece of orange right next to the head. Get rid of it.

Also, add some light right below the neck where the body starts to bend. The rocks aren't following the body shape either.


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 26, 2009)

Darn rocks.  More trouble tan they're worth.
I can't find the random spot of aronge.  Could you point it out?
Is this any better?


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Feb 26, 2009)

Jolteonshock's Seviperthing: Sorry to contradict, but I would actually give you the opposite advice: don't highlight it like that, move the light orange more towards the center (while still touching the edge). And don't shade on the bottom; that should be in shadow.





My fakemon Vython would like to give you an idea of what I'm talking about. Alternately, you can also check Seviper's original shading. They're usually pretty good with that.

My newest sprite is a fire parrot; it's the third in its stage (and the other two are also sprited, but this one's brand new. See, not even transparent yet.)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 26, 2009)

JolteonShock said:


> Darn rocks.  More trouble tan they're worth.
> I can't find the random spot of aronge.  Could you point it out?
> Is this any better?


Next to the head. There shouldn't be a crescent of orange there.

Plus the shading's wrong. As Twitch said.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 26, 2009)

Right, if they're bad, then I'm the best?
Best spriters on YT Jan 09:
1.DarkBlade723 (54 votes)
2.Texerster08 (49 votes)
3.Blueycones (41 votes)


----------



## Astro (Feb 26, 2009)

Terry... No offense but I don't think we need to carry on this conversation, its clear what Terry thinks, theres no point trying really.

My first splice. Crit?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 26, 2009)

As a first splice, it isn't too bad. However, the chin looks sharp and the shading from the face to the body needs to be sorted out. It also could do with a little more Jirachi (Eg. The streamers) But other than that, I like it.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 26, 2009)

Ooh, 9-Pokémon splice vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls4XUkexJVY
See the crit before you crit.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 26, 2009)

Terry:

All in all, I like it. Very nice, looks good, etc. On the other hand, the tail isn't attached correctly; this seems to be a running problem with your splices. At about 0:47, the tail is all right, but after that, you removed the outline completely, making the tail look like some sort of tentacle. Altogether, this is a good sprite; just work on the tail thing, please.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 26, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> Ooh, 9-Pokémon splice vid:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls4XUkexJVY
> See the crit before you crit.


Hmm, well, let's see about this one.

I don't think you should have flattened out the right side of the mane. It looks really awkward. The tail looks like it's coming out from the neck, so you might want to fix that. I think the eye looks out of place as well, you might want to position it directly above the mouth or position the mouth directly below it. It seems a bit out of place. That's all.

Overall. the tail, the mane, and the eye are the things that bug me, so for me the sprite's a 2/5 right now.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 27, 2009)

I didn't notice what happened with the mane until after the video. BUT check the crit, too.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 27, 2009)

All I see is one comment that says "Cool! your good 4/5" and nothing else. This person doesn't even use proper grammer. I don't see how you could pass it off as crit.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 27, 2009)

Right, so just realise the eraser accident and let's discuss something new.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2ujPX-VMSA
Just a few pixels, as Blueycones told me, is how to make the right splice. I listened and did this.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 27, 2009)

That's not the point. If you accidently erase part of the sprite, don't "fix" it by drawing a straight line of pixels, actually try to make it look good.

As for Gardecham....well, you can do better than that. The most you did was swap the arms, which look awkward in the position they are relative to Gardevoir's body, and dropped Medicham's head-thingy on to Gardevior rather than go through the effort to attach it properly to the sprite. The rest was a recolor. Not that impressive.

When spriting, you need to think about the anatomy of the sprite. Those arms don't look like they are were attached properly despite the fact that you spliced them on properly. You can't just make a few changes to the pixels, you have got to actually make some major edits sometimes to make them look good.

The reason why we tend to get mad at you is because you tend to skip around whatever help we try to give and saying to change the subject or trying to prove that your sprite is correct when its not. Now it is only a few of us left that are really trying to help, so I'm not sure what to say at this point.

EDIT: As if I couldn't drag this post out any further, there is something else I need to point, which I actually already have on your Articuno revamp.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k_5WIeVdA8&NR=1

You only changed the colors. You also have to change the shading. I cannot stress this enough. If you are having trouble with editing the shading, then refer to D/P sprites of the pokemon or sprites similar in style to it. Just like to point it out.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 28, 2009)

Wait, I did a splice (Manaphy/Phione) which I shade-edited. I'll upload it.
On the Articuno, I did add shades, who cares if they're barely visible?


----------



## Dragon (Feb 28, 2009)

If they're barely visible, nobody will be able to tell.

And people will still yell at you. -_-


----------



## Zeph (Feb 28, 2009)

Terry. T. said:
			
		

> who cares if they're barely visible?


Us, because it doesn't look right.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 28, 2009)

^Ignore that.
Shading Manahone uploading.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 28, 2009)

We can't really ignore it, because it doesn't look right. I'm sorry, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Terry. T. (Feb 28, 2009)

Now I did the shading splice!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC5rlAFFRlA
As you can see, ES requested it.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 28, 2009)

You are still having issues with the shading. Just because you changed it doesn't mean it is automatically correct. You have to change it to fit the flow of the body and the rest of the shading. You are also deleting outlines where you attatch things, which is bad. It creates some strange perspective that doesn't look right.


----------



## Peegeray (Mar 1, 2009)

terry your revamps really need some work... replacing colours makes them look crap...





this was a revamp i made the other day. notice how i actually changed the shading so it actually looked like it's platinum counterpart?

well the sprite isn't perfect (the leg shading looks odd and i should have changed the wings) but you could at least learn frokm it
i even made a video showing how i did it...


----------



## Terry. T. (Mar 1, 2009)

^I always do that kind of shading.


----------



## Peegeray (Mar 1, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> ^I always do that kind of shading.


... what do you mean, using the eraser trick makes your shading look crap
also why'd you 4 star my video


----------



## Terry. T. (Mar 1, 2009)

Wait, you've gone off-topic. And why did I? Ask yourself.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 1, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> Wait, you've gone off-topic. And why did I? Ask yourself.


This post makes little sense. It seems to me that you used the eraser trick to save time, reducing the overall quality of your sprites.

And by the way, If you want to post a sprite in here in future, post the sprite, and not a video instead. This is the spriters club, not the youtube club.


----------



## Peegeray (Mar 1, 2009)

Terry. T. said:


> Wait, you've gone off-topic. And why did I? Ask yourself.


lol terry
complaining about off-topicness
also i see no reason for downgrading my video to a 4 star average, it's better than the sprites you give 5 stars


----------



## Flora (Mar 1, 2009)

Peegeray said:


> also why'd you 4 star my video





Terry. T. said:


> And why did I? Ask yourself.


You know, Terry, you're kinda implying that her sprite isn't good.  Whereas I think it's pretty good, definitely better than what I could do.


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 4, 2009)

Guys, we need to do stuff now that Terry isn't here to post random sprites and confuse us. It's going to die if we don't.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 4, 2009)

Right, I'm going to my "lab" now. Lol.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Mar 4, 2009)

The entire _purpose_ of the Spriters' club was for Terry to hawk his effortless sprites, and for us to write walls of text about how much he sucked. Now that he's gone, you're free! Go spend your time where it'll be meaningful!

...Or, alternatively, this can be one of quite a few places around the forum where you can post and get crit, and now that Terry's gone, your sprites needing crit will hopefully not be overshadowed. ORRR we can discuss "styles of sprites", say what our favourite sprites are, and talk about things to make this different from the rest of the sprite-related threads.

So. Here's a topic for you: anybody ever work on a fangame? It's how I got good, y'know. Spriting other peoples' designs is often a nice challenge.


----------



## Flora (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a feeling it would be quieter around here.

Nah, I've never worked for a fangame.  I can't scratch, so I'm basically screwed.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm still learning how to scratch. I'd rather not ruin anyone's game with my shitty sprites tbh. =S


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep. I kinda sorta helped Ilcalisari, but that just kinda floated away. I'm helping a bit with White Wolf's, though.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Mar 4, 2009)

White Wolf's game is all empty promises, let me tell you. :/ Oh, sure, contradict me if you will, but there's little evidence that there's actually a game going on there besides the meaningless gathering of frontsprites and backsprites and Sugi art.

And let me say this: _every last one of you_ CAN scratch (especially true now that Terry's gone). Not only are you laboring under a misconception, but you are hindering yourselves by not trying new things. Mixes are useless in the grand scheme of things; scratching should be the backbone of every spriter's repetoire. It's really not that hard if your mechanics (shading, outlining, texturing... basically, what you learn from mixing) are solid. Just ask Kai!

If you guys are interested, I could guide you, because I'm SURE that you're better spriters than you think you are. And the community always needs more scratchers. :3


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm kinda-sorta am. I only made two sprites though, and I'm suprised Grimdour hasn't attacked me like a rabid-dog yet for not doing anything else. XD

Guess I should start soon. ^_^;


----------



## surskitty (Mar 5, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> And the community always needs more scratchers. :3


Particularly given that in a more sensible world, it'd be the only thing getting recognition.  It's a lot easier to trace things than it is to draw, but if you've got a good grasp on tracing and fixing, then you can probably do well with actually drawing it.


----------



## JolteonShock (Mar 5, 2009)

Involuntary Twicth, you inspire me.  :D
Okay, 'cuz I feel like it, here are three of my favorite Fakemon scratches.  C+C?













Spibir, Digon and Zaptor respectively.
Oh yeah, please don't kill me on the shading.  These are from when I was just getting into it and I was shading on a planet called Tatooine.
...For those who don't know, Tatooine is a planet from Star Wars that has two suns.


----------



## Peegeray (Mar 5, 2009)

i guess i can scratch, and i've used a few for white wolfs game, although those were only of existing pokemon.
i've made a sprite of one of my own fake pokemon, but that's it. i should probably make the rest of them but i don't have any time.


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 5, 2009)

I most certainly can scratch. I only have some slight anatomy issues most of the time.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 5, 2009)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> It's really not that hard if your mechanics (shading, outlining, texturing... basically, what you learn from mixing) are solid. Just ask Kai!


Indeed. Just a little while back I didn't think that I could scratch. I got some tips of of Twitchy here and managed to produce something at least _partially_ decent.





My Nazimence scratch, that I believe I showed it to you a while back. So, fellow spriters, try and break free of your mental restrains and start scratching!

Tip: Draw the thing you want to scratch first. That gives you an idea of what it should look like.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 5, 2009)

Kai said:


> Indeed. Just a little while back I didn't think that I could scratch. I got some tips of of Twitchy here and managed to produce something at least _partially_ decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's awesome!

I guess drawing the thing first would work better...

My scratches are fail :(


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Mar 5, 2009)

JolteonShock said:


> Involuntary Twicth, you inspire me.  :D
> Okay, 'cuz I feel like it, here are three of my favorite Fakemon scratches.  C+C?
> 
> 
> ...


The Tatooine thing amused me. xD

Anyway, since you don't want crit on the shading, I won't. My best advice to you to improve your shading is to study official sprites, and do official Pokemon scratches. (I'll make a tutorial for it, how about that?) For now, though, I'll give you some advice.

Your outlines are really the biggest flaw in all three of these sprites (yes, more than the shading). You've surely seen Butterfree's spriting guide, but even so I encourage you to pay super close attention to the part where she talks about smooth curves and making shapes work. Some problem areas: Spibir's beak, in particular the tip; Digon's teeth; and Zaptor's neck. Also, color your outlines. Whether you completely color them in or do it partially (like me), you shouldn't leave them all black.

...And as for your color choice: those aren't Default Paint colors, but they're pretty close. :/ The bright yellow and teal blue especially. I'd advise making the yellow less saturated (or at least make the shadow oranger) and the blue more saturated. Do you get what I'm saying?

Practicepracticepractice though. :< You've got potential!

I'll get that tutorial up, and then YOU ALL MUST TRY IT.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 5, 2009)

eh I'll join I guess. C:
I really suck at scratching, but I try!  I need some good crits though.  These are my latest scratches, of my fakemon Kiddam and Enculli respectively.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Mar 8, 2009)

So I tried at scratching! And failed epicly! :D







You may need a microscope to see it. It's supposed to be a Poison/Dark Skull and crossbones Pokemon that is unnamed. And it looks really bad.


----------



## JolteonShock (Mar 8, 2009)

It isn't bad, honestly it isn't.  It's just the shading in Pokemon comes from the left, I believe, though I'm not sure, and the shdaing on this one is the opposite.  And as you mentioned, it could be bigger, but that can be fixed.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 8, 2009)

Uh, here's my.. *counts* second scratch. I ate the first one, omnomnom. I mostly copied the fire, but didn't copy paste. Meh. It's.. supposed to have three types. :D


----------



## JolteonShock (Mar 9, 2009)

Are the three types fire, grass and water?
I think you might have used the default green...I'm not sure, though.
Otherwise it's a nice scratch.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Mar 9, 2009)

...Yup, that's definitely the default green and blue. You do know how to make your own colors, right?

But once you get past the eyeblinding colors and the lack of shading, it's actually... pretty good. You've got a decent concept. There's a matter of the tail coming out its side, but really, with some better colors and shading (on the outlines especially) it would be quite good).

...Blaziking, your Pokemon could pass as a badge. :/ Look at official Pokemon sprites, and learn by copying what you see.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 9, 2009)

*pokes sprite* Wut, that's default? I swear I made my own colours.. 

And yeah, fire, water and grass. The eyes suck. A lot. >_<


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 9, 2009)

Uh, this is mostly scratch:





Bet you can't guess what pokemon it used to be. XD Hint: *makes bleating noise*
My main problem is with the foot(?)...its too straight. that's cuz I got lazy because it was 3 am when I made it. XD


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 9, 2009)

^ Its a good sprite but the leg really does look badly positioned.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 12, 2009)

Hm, yeah. I really need to fix that. But I don't know how the leg should be placed, if that makes sense.


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 19, 2009)

Look, look, I tried to scratch two official Pokemon!  and they both suck!











why the _hell_ I chose to scratch _Giratina_ first is beyond me, really.  Dunno what I was thinking.


----------



## Lost Guitar (Mar 19, 2009)

They are good sprites but there is something about it that makes it look a bit wrong. When I focus on it though there is really nothing wrong with the anatomy and notwhat. So.... Its hard to crit. The front legs could be spread out more.


----------



## Yarnchu (Mar 20, 2009)

All I see are shading issues. Dratini looks a little fat, but they can use a bit of it, the skinny freaks. On Giratina it looks like you tried shading it from to different light sources.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 28, 2009)

I recoloured the Brawlsprite of Samus.
(I did not make the original.)


----------



## SuperFlareon (May 9, 2009)

I know you don't need to join to show your sprites, but ah. Joineth.


----------



## Nope (May 11, 2009)

Ditto says hi.

Yes, my latest scratch, because I can. And this place needs posts anyways.

So I did this one despite knowing I have an important test tomorrow, and that I should be rehearsing.

Haha. CC?


----------



## JolteonShock (May 12, 2009)

You double posted.
I think it's cute!  The shading seems right everywhere.  Unlike any things I make.





A scratch.  Shading advice please!


----------



## Munchkin (May 17, 2009)

Well, I sure can't give shading advice.
Practice makes perfect?
But I wanted to post here to...rejoin, I guess? I was a member of this club from the old forums but never got around to rejoining here.
Maybe because I've been too lazy to sprite?
Well, I have nothing new anyway, so I'll just show you good ol' Mirage...





...and be off~
=3

(Yes, she's a pixel-over...I think I stole the colors from the Emerald sprite and made about twice as many shades...the mouth's colors maybe from some Lapras sprite...and I found the original on Photobucket
I could never remember what anyone had to say about her...)

EDIT: Oh, wait. I lied. I have one splice and one recolor.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 18, 2009)

oh god what is that thing it's ugly

also entirely scratch except the tip of the right (our right) whisker since no matter what I did it looked stupid so I stole it from Wishcash.

Also FMCrade and moonyvour










i like dithering way too much for my own good.


----------



## Nope (May 20, 2009)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> oh god what is that thing it's ugly


(Is not that ugly :()
From what I see, you have no problem with outlining, although you should colour them in slightly brighter colours, and try using the darkest shade of the blue on the outline where the light hits, if you get what I mean. Oh, and some of the outlines are slightly bumpy, and it looks like the body get thinnger and fatter and thinner and fatter... You get what I mean?

Try not dithering too much if you want it to look like a Pokémon styled sprite, it makes it look... fake, and from a distance it looks like you've used many colours, instead of three, because the dithering makes the colours merge. And remember, all Pokémon sprites have light coming from the top-left and slightly from the front.

Also, be careful when you're choosing colours. Especially in paint, where you can just drag that little arrow and the colour becomes darker. Make the colour slightly different. For example, if you have a pink coloured Pokémon, and you're going to shade it, you would want it look realistic, right? So you make the darker pink slightly purple, it looks better. With blue, make the shade slightly more purple.

And fianlly, the eye. Don't have a black or whatever colour outline around the eye, it makes it look unrealistic. Sure, it looks good on some sprites, but it'll, in most cases, look better if you don't have an outline on the bottom part of it. You've got to look at some sprites to see what I mean here. It's difficult for me who's not english to explain. And especially when I'm in a slight hurry :/




> Also FMCrade and moonyvour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much to say here. You just recoloured and edited some parts of these sprites. Simple, yet really good.

(Also, as I mentioned before, I'm in a slight hurry, so I'm not checking for any grammar mistakes or whatever. Deal with it.)




> mmh... Yeah, I decided to scratch something. It's a Luneon, my fake evolution of Umbreon.
> 
> If you want to see it, here: Link.
> 
> Yes, Bakun has a Dev account :3. Now, C&C, pl0x?


Way too lazy to write more, so I C+P'ed my post from the Spriter's Showcase.


----------

